# Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische



## kiepenangler (18. September 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige - man kann sie eigentlich nicht mehr so nennen - Angler beim Meeresangeln auf jegliche Grundsätze der waidgerechten Versorgung des Fanges verzichten. Fische werden einfach so in die "Kiste" geworfen! :v:v:vDas geht auch anders... Ich finde keinen triftigen Grund, der es rechtfertigt Meeresfische anders (hier gesagt schlechter) zu behandeln, als Süßwasserfische!
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu???


----------



## Algon (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



kiepenangler schrieb:


> Das geht auch anders... Ich finde keinen triftigen Grund, der es rechtfertigt Meeresfische anders (hier gesagt schlechter) zu behandeln, als Süßwasserfische!
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu???


 
ja,ja, das Leben ist kein zuckerschlecken.
Und wer sagt Dir das die Süßwasserfische besser behandelt werden?

MfG Algon


----------



## degl (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



kiepenangler schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige - man kann sie eigentlich nicht mehr so nennen - Angler beim Meeresangeln auf jegliche Grundsätze der waidgerechten Versorgung des Fanges verzichten. Fische werden einfach so in die "Kiste" geworfen! :v:v:vDas geht auch anders... Ich finde keinen triftigen Grund, der es rechtfertigt Meeresfische anders (hier gesagt schlechter) zu behandeln, als Süßwasserfische!
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu???




Habe auf deine Pn geantwortet und hoffe du kannst die Umstände verstehen.

@all,

auf der Baltic II ist aus Platzgründen nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben für jeden Angler eine Fischkiste beizustellen.
Somit haben wir den Fischtank genutzt....alle Angler...... und erst zum Schluss alle Fische mit einem Kescher dort wieder rausgefangen.
Den kurzen Moment hab ich zum Foto benutzt und unmittelbar danach wurden alle Dorsche abgeschlagen und gekehlt.........

Ich kann die "Entrüstung" verstehen, wenn man aber die Zusammenhänge nicht weiß, kommt man schnell zu der Ansicht, das in diesem Falle Tierquälerei vorliegen könnte.

Sie sind jedenfalls alle "Ordnungsgemäß" vom Leben zum Tode geführt worden

gruß degl


----------



## robert07 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

abgesehen davon, dass es ein absolutes "no go" ist fische lebend in eine kiste zu schmeißen, je später man den fisch tötet, desto schlechter schmeckt das fleisch durch die ausgeschüteten stresshormone.


degl schrieb:


> ... hoffe du kannst die Umstände verstehen.
> 
> @all,
> 
> ...



das entschuldigt nicht das verhalten. und ordnungsgemäß bedeutet töten direkt nach dem fang.

grüße

robert


----------



## Kaktusjack (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Also ich finde auch, dass es sich nicht gehört dass man die Fische nur so in die Kiste wirft... Ich persönlich schlage die Fische die ich mitnehme sofort nach dem Fang ab und Kehle sie... Durchs kehlen haben diese dann auch ein Schneeweißes Filet ohne Bluteinschlüsse.... Danach noch ein bisschen Eis drauf und gut is...#6

MfG Thomas


----------



## Algon (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



robert07 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass es ein absolutes "no go" ist fische lebend in eine kiste zu schmeißen,


Fischtank nicht Kiste!



robert07 schrieb:


> je später man den fisch tötet, desto schlechter schmeckt das fleisch durch die ausgeschüteten stresshormone.


Ist das so????

MfG Algon


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Böse Menschen |znaika:

Finde diese "Einfachindiekisteschmeißer" auch zum kotzen...

Für degl kann ich aber meine Hand ins Feuer legen das er nicht zu dieser Sorte "Angler" gehört. 

Fischtanks sind keine Fischkisten!! Finde die zwar auch nicht so toll aber es war ja ne Ausnahme das sie dort gehältert wurden und ist nicht die Regel.


----------



## Algon (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Kaktusjack schrieb:


> Danach noch ein bisschen Eis drauf und gut is...#6


|kopfkrat und ich dachte schon, ich schleppe viel mit auf son Kutter.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sterni01 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



robert07 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass es ein absolutes "no go" ist fische lebend in eine kiste zu schmeißen, je später man den fisch tötet, desto schlechter schmeckt das fleisch durch die ausgeschüteten stresshormone.
> 
> 
> das entschuldigt nicht das verhalten. und ordnungsgemäß bedeutet töten direkt nach dem fang.
> ...



In meinen Augen Unsinn !
In Ostasiatischen Ländern werden Hunde in einem Käfig ertränkt, damit sie besser schmecken. 
(der Hormonausschüttung wegen)
Die Menschen essen Anchovis und Heringe gerne, obwohl sie entweder im Stellnetz vor Streß sterben, oder im Schleppnetz erdrückt werden ! 
Letzteres ist ebenfalls ein Erstickungstod !

So lange ein Lebewesen lebt, verdirbt es nicht ...sagen mit Recht die Aboridgenis, und töten ihre Fische nie ! 

Meine Meinung: Zurück zur Natur, und nicht zu ,,Petra,, #d


----------



## heuki1983 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Nicht nur auf dem Meer gibt es solche Voll....  !!!  :v

Ist doch sonst wo nicht anders ...

Sehe oft das Aale einfach in einen leeren Eimer geworfen werden oder es versucht wird sie mit 20 Schlägen auf den kopf zu töten |kopfkrat

Viele Karpfen-angler kennen nicht mal ne Abhackmatte!
Da werden die Karpfen einfach auf den Sand oder Steine gezogen und hinterher freuen die sich weil Sie ihn ja wieder frei lassen .... (Mit übelsten verletzungen auf der Haut) !!!

Auch durchtrennen viele Angler nicht die Kehle der Fische, sondern geben nur eine übern Kopf und freuen sich dann noch wenn die Tüte nach 10 min hin und her springt ....
Is ja auch so lustig  :v

Gibt noch mehr beispiele aber das würde jetzt zu lange dauern das alles aufzuzählen!!!

Alle die angler die sich angesprochen fühlen:
Macht euren Fischereischein noch mal neu und passt bissel besser auf!!!

So viel ist es doch nicht was man sich merken muss  #6


----------



## Gummischuh (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Meine Meinung: Zurück zur Natur,...


Genauuuu.....back to the Steinzeit#d


----------



## Klaus S. (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Du hast doch hoffentlich allen vor Ort gleich auf ihre Fehler hingerwiesen!!?? Wenn sie nicht wissen das sie es falsch machen, machen sie es immer wieder *SO*.


----------



## Algon (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

jeder Fischer benutzt so einen Fischtank. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich halt mich mit meiner persoenlichen Meinung absichtlich zurueck, aber es ergibt sich fuer mich ein nicht ganz einfacher Widerspruch:

Wir begruenden/ rechtfertigen/ verteidigen unser Tun, das Angeln, ganz oft mit dem nicht nachgewissenen Schmerzempfinden von Fischen. So weit so gut, aber wenn nun der Fisch gefangen ist, dann muss er "waidgerecht", schmerzfrei und schnell uber den Ganges begleitet werden.

Ich mache es nicht anders, aber wenn man drueber nachdenkt widersprechen wir uns da leider etwas in unserem Gedankengang. 

Entweder empfindet der Fisch Leid und Schmerz, dann sollten wir alle mit dem Angeln aufhoeren, oder er tut es nicht, dann ist es aber eigentlich auch egal wie wir den gefangenen Fisch behandeln.

Oder?

Gruss und viel Spass bei falsch verstehen und auf mich eindreschen.

Jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich halt mich mit meiner persoenlichen Meinung absichtlich zurueck, aber es ergibt sich fuer mich ein nicht ganz einfacher Widerspruch:
> 
> Wir begruenden/ rechtfertigen/ verteidigen unser Tun, das Angeln, ganz oft mit dem nicht nachgewissenen Schmerzempfinden von Fischen. So weit so gut, aber wenn nun der Fisch gefangen ist, dann muss er "waidgerecht", schmerzfrei und schnell uber den Ganges begleitet werden.
> 
> ...



Du sagt das, was ich mir hier seit wenigen Tagen bei den Diskussionen auch denke:

Einerseits wird behauptet, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet, andererseits wird darüber diskutiert, wie und wann man ihn sachgerecht und waidgerecht (was ja Moral und  Ethik impliziert) töten soll.
Kommt das Schmerzempfinden erst an Land?
Tut es dem Fisch weh, wenn er erstickt?


----------



## Algon (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@Janbr
@Toni_1962

sehe ich genauso!!! 
deshalb auch meine Aussage zum Anfang
"ja,ja, das Leben ist kein zuckerschlecken."

es gibt eben nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sterni01 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|krach:

:q:q:q


----------



## robert07 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen Unsinn !
> In Ostasiatischen Ländern werden Hunde in einem Käfig ertränkt, damit sie besser schmecken.
> (der Hormonausschüttung wegen)



tolles argument! die glauben auch, daß der verzehr von tigerpenis die manneskraft steigert.es gibt noch zig weitere aberwitzige vorstellungen, die ich hier nicht aufführen möchte.



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Die Menschen essen Anchovis und Heringe gerne, obwohl sie entweder im Stellnetz vor Streß sterben, oder im Schleppnetz erdrückt werden !
> Letzteres ist ebenfalls ein Erstickungstod !




stress erhöht den ph-wert des fisches, das fördert den Bakterienwachstum, wenn der fisch nicht schnell getötet wurde. dadurch verdirbt das fleisch schneller, was nicht grad förderlich für den geschmack ist.



Sterni01 schrieb:


> So lange ein Lebewesen lebt, verdirbt es nicht ...sagen mit Recht die Aboridgenis, und töten ihre Fische nie !
> 
> Meine Meinung: Zurück zur Natur, und nicht zu ,,Petra,, #d



du sagstes, ist nur deine meinung. man muß ja nicht immer der selben sein.
und tank oder kiste spielt keine rolle. nach dem fang töten oder releasen, basta!

grüße

robert


----------



## olafson (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

du sagstes, ist nur deine meinung. man muß ja nicht immer der selben sein.
und tank oder kiste spielt keine rolle. nach dem fang töten oder releasen, basta!

grüße

robert[/QUOTE]

na ja robert,
das ist auch die meinung der aborigines. 
auch die vielen anderen menschen.

auch viele töten die fische nur deswegen sofort, weil sie keine probleme mit gesetzgeber haben möchten, nicht aber aus überzeugung. 

auch viele von denen äusern sich hier nicht aus genau dem selben grund.

warum öffnet man immer wieder solche tröts? die gibt es eig. zu genüge. und immer wieder kommt man zu selbem (keinem) ergebnis#d

ich empfinde es als ne provokation

mfg


----------



## degl (18. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



robert07 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass es ein absolutes "no go" ist fische lebend in eine kiste zu schmeißen, je später man den fisch tötet, desto schlechter schmeckt das fleisch durch die ausgeschüteten stresshormone.
> 
> 
> das entschuldigt nicht das verhalten. und ordnungsgemäß bedeutet töten direkt nach dem fang.
> ...



Hallo Robert,

wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte Vollständig............zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes haben die Dorsche und die Plattfische alle gelebt und an Bord dieses Minikutters gibts kein Eis und unsere Fische konnte alle zu schmackhaften Mahlzeiten verwertet werden.

Mehr gibts dazu auch nicht zu sagen/schreiben

Angeln macht Spass und ist Nahrhaft

gruß degl


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen Unsinn !
> In Ostasiatischen Ländern werden Hunde in einem Käfig ertränkt, damit sie besser schmecken.
> (der Hormonausschüttung wegen)
> Die Menschen essen Anchovis und Heringe gerne, obwohl sie entweder im Stellnetz vor Streß sterben, oder im Schleppnetz erdrückt werden !
> ...



@Sternhagelvoll oder so ähnlich...
Soll das ein Argument sein oder der Beweis dafür, dass es noch perversere Spinner gibt?
Was weisst Du überhaupt von den Aborigines (so schreibt man die übrigens)? Haste schon mal im Fernsehen gesehen, ne? Lief wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen "Die Auswanderer" und "Frauentausch". 
Armes D!
Jeder Aborigine würde es sich verbitten mit Deiner pervertierten Vorstellung von Natur auch nur im entferntesten in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (19. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

hallo,

möchte gerne meinen Senf auch dazu geben. bin auch dafür das fische die zum verzehr gedacht sind sofort getötet werden. anderen falls sind sie sofort wieder frei zulassen. 
ich beispielsweise fahre 2 mal von nürnberg bis an die küste, und fange selbst nur Eigenbedarf (d.h. ca. 10 Fische vielleicht auch mal 15) dann höre ich auch wieder auf. 

Man beachte, es gibt sicher einige (auch aus meiner Region) die Fangen sich zwischen 40 und 60 dorsche und diese werden nicht einmal ordentlich verwertet. warum soll ich 3 geradeso maßige dorsche auf den kopf, wenn es vielleicht 1 dorsch von 75-80 cm auch tun würde. 

was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte ist nicht nur das zum verzehr gedachte fische sofort getöten werden sollen/müssen, sondern auch mit VERSTAND geangelt wird. nicht das auch zusätzlich noch zu viel dorsche auf die mütze bekommen, die gar nicht verwertet werden können.

lg |wavey:


----------



## Algon (19. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



karpfenjaeger schrieb:


> warum soll ich 3 geradeso maßige dorsche auf den kopf, wenn es vielleicht 1 dorsch von 75-80 cm auch tun würde.


weil man es vorher nicht weiß.........


MfG Algon


----------



## flaps_full (19. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Auch wenn ein wie gelehrtes waidgerechtes Versorgen der Fische wohl schwer abzustreiten am erträglichsten ist für den gefangenen Fisch, sollte man doch nicht zu sehr auf uns kleine Angler mit dem Finger zeigen. 

Ich habe noch NIE im TV einen Berufsfischer gesehen, der seinen  Fang so behandelt wie es von uns Anglern gefordert wird. Da werden in sämtlichen Beiträgen/Dokus nie Fische betäubt oder gar abgestochen... und wer kümmert sich darum? Erst letzte Woche bei Rachs Restaurant Schule gesehen; die waren auf einem Kutter auf der Ostsee und namen nachher noch zappelnde Schollen in einer Kistw mit an Land. Das gleiches Spiel bei einer Fischzucht, wo wir jedes Jahr Weihnachten/Silvester/Ostern Fisch kaufen. Dort werden sämtliche Forellen & Karpefen mit einem streicheln eines Holzes betäubt, oder auch nicht wenn sie gerade vorbei zappeln, wandern dann in die Tüten und zappeln dort drin ... und da gehen täglich tausende Fische so an den Verbraucher, seit Jahren.

Und ich als Angler muss Angst haben, wenn ich Heringsangeln gehe und bei einem ist kein Herzstich sichtbar? Oder der verwendete Köderfisch wurde auch nur abgeschlagen? Dann drohen mir Strafen von hunderten Euro wegen Tierquälerei? Das ist doch alles ein Witz!

Denkt doch mal alle über die Verhältnismäßigeiten nach, außerdem wird beim Umgang mit dem Fisch doch wohl sehr deutlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Janbr (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Auch wenn ein wie gelehrtes waidgerechtes Versorgen der Fische wohl schwer abzustreiten am erträglichsten ist für den gefangenen Fisch, sollte man doch nicht zu sehr auf uns kleine Angler mit dem Finger zeigen.


 
Bleibt die Frage ob der Fisch nun Schmerz oder Leid empfinden kann. Tut er es, dann ist die ganze Angelei fragwuerdig, weil sie ohne wirklichen Grund dem Fisch schmerzen zufuehrt (Das Argument Nahrungsbeschaffung lass ich in der heutigen Zeit nicht gelten). Tut er es nicht, dann ist es ziemlich Humpe wie ich Ihn behandle. Klingt zwar hart, aber das sind einzigen beiden Moeglichkeiten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Stokker (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Laut Wissenschaft empfindet ein Fisch keinen Schmerz.
Aber was für ihn genauso schlimm ist, ist der Stress, dem er beim ersticken ausgesetzt ist.
Allein dieser Stress führt zu einem ekelhaften Tod.


Ich sage immer:Gib jeder Kreatur die du verwerten möchtest, die Chance schnell zu sterben.
Sie hat es verdient.


----------



## Blechkate (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

im Prinzip bin ich schon dafür, und handel selbst auch so, das jeder Fisch der mit soll schnell getötet wird.
Es gibt aber durchaus Situationen wo es eben auch mal anders gehen muß. In diesem speziellen Fall hab ich kein Problem damit, das die Fische im Fischtank gehältert wurden, das ist ok. 
Wie stehen diejenigen, die das verurteilen, eigentlich zum Setzkescher?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zusser (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob der Fisch nun Schmerz oder Leid empfinden kann. Tut er es, dann ist die ganze Angelei fragwuerdig, weil sie ohne wirklichen Grund dem Fisch schmerzen zufuehrt (Das Argument Nahrungsbeschaffung lass ich in der heutigen Zeit nicht gelten). Tut er es nicht, dann ist es ziemlich Humpe wie ich Ihn behandle. Klingt zwar hart, aber das sind einzigen beiden Moeglichkeiten.


(Fast) 100% deiner Meinung.
Das "fast" rührt daher, weil die Nahrungsbeschaffung auch dann ein gutes Argument fürs Angeln wäre, wenn der Fisch Schmerz verspürte.
Der selbstgeangelte Fisch würde nämlich in nahezu jedem Fall weniger leiden müssen, als der industriell gefangene oder produzierte. Somit würde ich mit jedem selbstgefangenen einem Fisch aus der Industrie ein schreckliches Leben oder einen qualvollen Tod ersparen.

Den ganzen Hype um die Schonung der Fische finde ich sowieso bigott. Ich darf oder soll, wenn es nach einer mir unverständlichen Definition von Tierschutz geht, keine Fische für ein paar Stunden im Setzkescher hältern. Ein Brathühnchen, das sein ganzes Leben auf weniger Platz verbracht hat, als das Rotauge im Setzkescher für kurze Zeit, darf ich dagegen essen.
Da hat sich die Verhältnismäßigkeit wirklich grob verschoben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Guten Morgen...

Sieh' an, ein "Schlechtwetter-Thread" 


@Zusser:
schön gesagt, "BIGOTT" ist wirklich in machen Fällen hier im AB das richtige Wort...

Soviele "Edelmänner" auf einem Haufen, die machen IMMER alles richtig...

JEDER von uns hat irgendwelchen Dreck am Stecken und ne Leiche im Keller also was soll dieses ewige Schulmeisterliche Zurechtweisen?

Ein jeder kehr vor seiner Tür...

Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein...
Steht viel Schund in der Bibel aber der Satz ist sowas von wahr.

Leute, es gibt regendichte Klamotten, da kann man sogar bei so nem Mistwetter angeln gehen und sich allen Frust aus den Knochen werfen, macht wunderbar den Kopf frei und verhindert wirkungsvoll wegen persönlicher Beleidigung verwarnt zu werden.


----------



## Stokker (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...
> 
> Sieh' an, ein "Schlechtwetter-Thread"
> 
> ...


 
Hat keiner behauptet, dass alle Fehlerfrei sind.

Es geht den meisten hier darum ,dass der Fisch nicht unnötig leiden sollte,mehr nicht.
Das ist nur menschlich ,oder ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Stokker schrieb:


> Hat keiner behauptet, dass alle Fehlerfrei sind.



Nicht? Liest sich aber so...

Und glaube mir, ich bin lange genug hier angemeldet und aktiv unterwegs um "meine Pappenheimer" zu kennen  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nicht? Liest sich aber so...
> 
> Und glaube mir, ich bin lange genug hier angemeldet und aktiv unterwegs um "meine Pappenheimer" zu kennen  #h


 

He Zottel!

Nix gegen die Pappenheimer! Pappenheim (gibts wirklich) liegt von mir nur 10 km entfernt...:m

Schau lieber mal in mein Album und gratulier mir mal zum Fischchen, wie sich´s gehört! #6

Hab ihn auch gut behandelt! |splat2:


----------



## Eristo (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

...wie bringen wir es den Raubfischen nur bei, keine anderen Fische mehr zu jagen und zu fressen...

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Wir begruenden/ rechtfertigen/ verteidigen unser Tun, das Angeln, ganz oft mit dem nicht nachgewissenen Schmerzempfinden von Fischen. So weit so gut, aber wenn nun der Fisch gefangen ist, dann muss er "waidgerecht", schmerzfrei und schnell uber den Ganges begleitet werden.



|supergri Das ist mir im dem Zusammenhang auch schon öfters aufgefallen, das ergibt wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Norbi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Mir fällt zu dem ganzen Trööt nur eins ein....
Wer ohne Schuld ist,der werfe den ersten Stein!


----------



## Boendall (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob der Fisch nun Schmerz oder Leid empfinden kann. Tut er es, dann ist die ganze Angelei fragwuerdig, weil sie ohne wirklichen Grund dem Fisch schmerzen zufuehrt (Das Argument Nahrungsbeschaffung lass ich in der heutigen Zeit nicht gelten). Tut er es nicht, dann ist es ziemlich Humpe wie ich Ihn behandle. Klingt zwar hart, aber das sind einzigen beiden Moeglichkeiten.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan


 
Ich sehe es nicht ganz so Jan,

Ob Schmerz oder nicht, auf alle Fälle empfindet der Fisch Stress. Man muß sich bewusst sein, dass der Fisch Stress empfindet und ich als Angler der Verursacher bin.

Also habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Ich finde mich damit ab, dass Fische durch mein Angeln Stress/Schmerz erleiden (wobei sich beim Stress die Experten nicht einig sind, kommt eben auf die Fraktion an, die ihre Forschungen finanziert) und halte es so gering wie möglich, werde den Stress aber nie ganz ausschliessen können.

2. Ich kann mich damit nicht abfinden, dass ich dem Fisch Stress bereite und muss zum Angeln aufhören.

Das ist zwar sehr schwarz weiß gedacht, aber viele vergessen anscheinend, dass man dem Fisch auch bei noch so waidgerechter Behandlung, Stress/Schmerz bereitet.

Also entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder man lässt das Angeln bleiben. Es gibt kein "fischschonendes Angeln".


----------



## Algon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

.......das erzähl mal meinem Chef, der bereitet mir auch immer Stress............



MfG Algon


----------



## Boendall (20. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Algon schrieb:


> .......das erzähl mal meinem Chef, der bereitet mir auch immer Stress............
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Der wird aber das "Chef sein" nicht aufgeben|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Mal etwas zum nachlesen, was Fische "können", was die biochemische Rache der Fische sein kann:
http://www.toxcenter.de/klin-tox/nahrung/scombrotoxin-histamin.pdf

Auch das interessant, aber noch wieder anders gelagert:
http://www.toxcenter.de/klin-tox/tiere/fisch-ciguatera-tox.pdf
http://www.toxcenter.de/klin-tox/tiere/fisch-pisces.pdf

Das gesunde Empfinden, einen Fisch schnellstmöglich exakt zu töten und zu verarbeiten, beruht auf mehr als nur Ethik. 
Denn jedes sich gequält fühlende Tier bildet in Sekundenschnelle eine Reihe von Stoffen, angefangen von Angsthormonen über Histamine bis zu schwer nachweisbaren Biotoxinen, die in ganzer Tragweite noch längst nicht erfasst sind.

Deswegen ist eben wichtig, dass der Fisch die Situation nicht wirklich checkt und sofort einen auf die "Lampe" bekommt. 
Eine Hälterung in abgedunkelten genügend großen Becken oder Bassins bei vollem Erhalt der Lebensfunktion ist da noch das geringste Übel.

Wer sensibel genug im Geschmacksinn ist, wird auch negative Vorkommnisse und Abweichungen schmecken können. Übrigens nicht nur bei Fischen/Fischfleisch.
Andere Leuts vlt. nicht. #c


----------



## Ines (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Wer sensibel genug im Geschmacksinn ist, wird auch negative Vorkommnisse und Abweichungen schmecken können. Übrigens nicht nur bei Fischen/Fischfleisch.


 
Wie meinst du das? |supergri


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ... wer keinen fisch braucht ... braucht auch nicht zu angeln und wer sich über einen verwertbaren fang freut ... freut sich zu recht


 
Die Kutterfischerei kann ich nicht beurteilen, bin Binnenländer.

Allerdings gehe ich auch an den Teich, wenn ich keinen Fisch brauche, warum? Weil ich gerne angel!
Warum ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe? Weil ich kein Tierschützer bin, Tierschützer angeln nicht. Ich habe Achtung vor jeden Fisch, aber geschützt wird er nicht, den sonst müsste ich zum Angeln aufhören.


----------



## Algon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> oder hast du schon mal einen jäger gesehen der einem reh probeweise ins bein schießt ... das wäre der gesichtspunkt unter dem du angelst


was hat das jetzt mit hältern zu tun?

MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ angelpaar

Kannst du deinen Beitrag auch noch mal in "Klartext" uebermittlen? Ich bin der Kurzschrift nicht maechtig und es ist mehr als anstrengend dem zu folgen was du sagen willst.

Zu dem was ich verstanden habe:

1.) Du sagst einerseits dein Angeln ist Nahrungsbeschaffung da du keine Fischstaebchen magst. Andererseits ist fuer dich angeln mehr oder weniger Tierquaelerei die man so gering wie moeglich halten sollte. Das widerspricht sich. Den dein reines Luxusproblem, das du Fischstaebchen nicht magst rechtfertigt keine Quaelerei. Mit der selben Argumentation koennte ich mir Stopfleber bei Gaensen "schoenreden".

2.) Dein Argument des "Probeschusses" auf ein Reh ist so auch nicht richtig. (ohne meine eigene Meinung widerzugeben) Es gibt viele wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen die zum Schluss kommen das Fische auf Grund ihrer Ausstattung mit Rezeptoren und Bau Ihres Nervensystems nicht in der Lage sind Schmerz zu empfinden. Aufbauend auf diesen Untersuchungen wird haeufig argumentiert, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung der Angelfischerei geht. Der Widerspruch (und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt) Warum sollte der Fisch beim Fangen keinen Schmerz empfinden und ploetzlich beim toeten schmerzsensibel werden?

3.) Zum Thema releasen von Fischen. Folge ich deiner Argumentation und ein Fisch hat ein Schmerzempfinden und empfindet Stress, wird der Fisch den groessten Teil des Stresses und des Schmerzes wohl waehrend dem Biss und dem Drill empfinden. Warum ist es nun "humaner" den Fisch nach diesem Stress und Schmerz zu toeten als Ihn wieder zu releasen? Den Schmerz und Stress hat er schon empfunden. 

Meine ganz persoenliche Erfahrung: Ich fische fast nur mit der Fliege ohne Widerhaken und ich release meine Fische zu ungefaehr 95%, weil ich es hier auch darf. Ich hab ein und die selbe Forelle schon innerhalb einer Stunde 4 mal fangen koennen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Stress und Schmerz zusammen. Wie gesagt, das ist nicht wissenschaftlich aber meine Erfahrung.

Gruss

jan


----------



## entspannt (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

*mal ÖL ins Feuer schüttet..*.

Schaut euch dochmal die Massentierhaltung an, oder die Hähnchenschlachtmaschine........

und wenn wir schon dabei sind Industrielle Fischerei..............

Ich finde Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische auch besser.
Abschlagen und Abstechen und gut ist.

Aber ich habe auch schon mit lebenden Köderfischen in Belgien geangelt und das klappt echt Super. Aber nett ist das bestimmt nicht von mir und das kleine Fischlein leidet auch darunter. Aber wo fängt es an.....und wo hört man auf.... Haben Würmer schmerzen....... wenn sie sich um den Hacken kringeln.......Oder ist das ok wenn man sie in kleine stücke schneidet nur als Lockmittel........


Ich bin Angler und töte auch Fische zum Essen,
ein Jäger tötet tiere zum Essen....

wenn wir wirklich Tierschützer wären, da würden wir Vegan leben.....


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> du bist kein angler sondern ... du spielst gerne mit der kreatur ... nur wer tierschützer ist kann auch angler sein #q viele tierärzte sind auch jäger und angler denn sie wissen was sie tun ... oder hast du schon mal einen jäger gesehen der einem reh probeweise ins bein schießt ... das wäre der gesichtspunkt unter dem du angelst


Da hast du mich anscheinend nicht ganz verstanden:

Ich gehe auch angeln, wenn ich keinen Fisch brauche.
Dennoch wird mit der Kreatur nicht "gespielt" sondern sie so schonend wie möglich behandelt. (Wenn nur iwie möglich im Wasser abhaken, verangelte Fische nicht zurücksetzen, sondern umbringen und verwerten, etc. pp.)

Ein Tierschützer im eigentlichen Sinn kann kein Angler sein, da ein Angler jedesmal dem Fisch Stress bereitet, egal ob er mitgenommen wird oder nicht, also widerspricht sich das.

Der einzig gravierende Unterschied zwischen dem Jäger und dem Angler ist, dass man beim Fisch meist entscheiden kann ob er überleben darf oder nicht. Der Jäger kann nicht das Wild schiessen und dann sagen "Eigentlich kann ich es nicht verwerten"

Wenn du so sehr Tierschützer bist, wie kommst zu deinem Angelplatz?
Machst du dir über die Mücken auf der Windschutzscheibe auch Gedanken?
Oder ist für dich das Leben einer Mücke weniger Wert als das eines Fisches?
Angelst du mit Nautrködern? Auch hier greift der "Tierschützer" Angler andere Tiere an.
Ich denke sehrwohl auch an o.g. "Kleinigkeiten".

Angeln hat eben auch grausame Seiten, wenn man ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt.
Da kann nur entweder akzeptieren, dass man als Angler eben kein Tierschützer ist oder man lässt das Angeln bleiben, wenn man so sehr Tierschützer ist.

Sich selbst in die Tasche lügen habe ich nicht vor. Mir ist bewusst, dass wegen meines Hobbies Tiere leiden (egal ob Wurm, Made, Fisch oder die Mücke die erschlagen wird). Du scheinst das zu verleugnen.

PS:
Ich finde es toll, das du den Geischtspunkt unter dem ich Angle so genau kennst, obwohl du mich gar nicht kennst.#q


----------



## Algon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> aber nicht ohne einige kandidaten auf die ignorierliste zu setzen ...


sorry, aber warum das denn?

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Richtig: Warum denn?
Stell dich doch den Postings ..

und wenn dich ein Boardie ärgert
dann geh angeln
fang eine Forelle
taufe diese auf den nick des Boardies
und hau ihr auf den Kopf


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> jeder weiß was gemeint ist ... ich ziehe mich hier aus dem bla bla und albernen rechtfertigungen zurück ... aber nicht ohne einige kandidaten auf die ignorierliste zu setzen ... soll mir auch egal sein ... wir waren heute schön ein paar stunden auf der schlei und morgen gibt es bei uns und den nachbarn lecker fisch



Falls es auf mich gemünzt ist, kann ich damit leben.#c

Rechtfertigen ob ich einen Fisch entnehme oder nicht brauche ich mich zum Glück nicht, da bei uns noch Catch&Decide gilt.

Wenn man allerdings aus Tieschutzgründen auch die Nachbarn mit Fisch versorgt |uhoh:


----------



## wilhelm (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich fange und entscheide.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat





Aber bin auch schon etwas Älter 

Gruß Wilhelm#6


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Boendall schrieb:


> Der einzig gravierende Unterschied zwischen dem Jäger und dem Angler ist, dass man beim Fisch meist entscheiden kann ob er überleben darf oder nicht. Der Jäger kann nicht das Wild schiessen und dann sagen "Eigentlich kann ich es nicht verwerten"



Der andere Unterschied ist: Der Jöger sieht das Vieh vorher und weiß ob er nun schießen soll, oder nicht. 

Der Angler weiß nicht welcher Fisch (Art/Größe/Körperbau) ihn an den Haken geht.


Somit können beide entscheiden, ob das Tier entnommen wird, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der Angler den Fisch vorher Stress zuführen muss um ihn zu sehen. 

Da ich mal der Studie meinen Glaube schenke, die besagt, dass Schmerz und Angst nur in der Großhirnrinde empfunden werden kann, Fische diese jedoch nicht haben und somit keinen Schmerz und keine Angst empfinden, fällt nur der Stress an. Dazu kommt die Verletzung und die Kraft die der Fisch einbüßen muss um im Drill zu kämpfen - hat man noch ein pi-warmen 30 ° C Teich als Angelgewässer ausgesucht kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Fisch nach dem Release (z.B. zu Klein, oder falsche Art) eingeht. 

Der Jäger hätte hier gar nicht geschossen (Ziel = Bock, Tier vor der Kanzel = Reh/Kitz).


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ Angelpaar

Na logens, erst hier seinen Senf abladen und dann beleidigt abziehen wenn nicht jeder der selben Meinung ist. Ich gib dir nen Tipp, geh angeln oder auf einem anderen hof spielen.

Gruss

jan


----------



## el-roberto (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

ich brauch mich dieser diskussion gar nicht anzuschließen. ich betäube und töte jeden fisch,den ich mitnehmen will nach vorschrift und gut is.wenn ich mir gedanken mache würde, ob der fisch während des drills stress,schmerz oder ähnliches empfindet, dann kann ich auch gleich aufhören zu angeln und lieber playstation spielen und in meiner bude eingehen.(es sei denn ich wäre ein sadist und fände die vorstellung geil, dass der fisch sich da grad quält, der bin ich aber nicht). ein waidgerechtes behandeln der fische hat für mich mit ethik und moral zu tun.der mensch wird doch nicht umsonst als (vermeintlich) intelligentestes wesen dargestellt.


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ el-roberto

Ich geb dir ja vollkommen recht und auch ich betaeube und toete meine Fische (wenn ich denn mal einen mitnehme) natuerlich mit gelernter deutscher Gruendlichkeit. Aber die Frage bleibt trotzdem warum es hier so einen Aufschrei gibt. Einerseits reden wir uns das Angeln schoen und sagen wir sind keine Sadisten da Fische ja keinen Schmerz empfinden, andererseit versuchen wir sie dann schmerzfrei ins Jenseits zu begleiten. Der Widerspruch stoert mich irgendwie.

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Feuchty (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf dem Meer gibt es solche Voll....  !!!  :v
> 
> Ist doch sonst wo nicht anders ...
> 
> ...



So siehts aus !!!
Wenn ich den Fisch wieder zurück ins Wasser lasse was ja auch eigentlich ganz Legitim ist, dann sollte ich den Fisch doch so schonend wie es geht behandeln. 
Aber was ich hier auch herraus gelesen habe war das da jemand sagen will das ich nur angeln gehen darf wenn ich dem Fisch auch vor die rübe haue in die Kehle steche und dann verzehre... hmmm.... Lachhaft oder?|kopfkrat
Falls ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden habe endschuldige ich mich natürlich !


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Warum betäuben und dann töten?
Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet, dann reicht an sich das Betäuben völlig aus. Er erstickt ja dann völlig stressfrei und schmerzfrei ...


----------



## Algon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> andererseit versuchen wir sie dann schmerzfrei ins Jenseits zu begleiten. Der Widerspruch stoert mich irgendwie.


was machst Du |bigeyes ? Du *begleitest* die ins Jenseits?

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

(Sarkasmus an) 

Natuerlich, nach einer Tasse Malventee zur Beruhigung, spiele ich Ihm was auf meiner Klangschale vor und hau Ihm meine Priest aus biodynamischen Anbau ueber die Ruebe. Im Anschluss mach ich Joga bis er stirbt.

(Sarkasmus aus)

Im Ernst, ich toete meine Fische auch auf schoenede Art, aber mich regt diese Bigotterie auf. Man kann nicht wegdiskuttieren das Angeln wahrscheinlich nicht zum lieblings Hobby der Fische gehoert, egal wie sanft und weichgespuelt man mit Ihnen umgeht. Meiner Meinung nach dient die ganze Waidgerechtigkeit lediglich dazu das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## el-roberto (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum betäuben und dann töten?
> Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass der Fisch keinen Schmerz empfindet, dann reicht an sich das Betäuben völlig aus. Er erstickt ja dann völlig stressfrei und schmerzfrei ...



...sagte er natürlich ohne ironie....

ich frage mich, ob und wo diejenigen, die sich hier gedanken machen,ob fische schmerz empfinden, angeln gehen und wie diese es machen, damit genau deren fische so wenig schmerz wie möglich oder gar keinen empfinden. wie viele von euch würden wohl das angeln aufgeben, wenn die these bestätigt wird? whrscheinlich keiner. 

P.S. ich esse nur fleisch aus massentierhaltung, denn ich kann keine glücklichen tiere sterben sehen


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ el- roberto

Jetzt hast du den Punkt genau erfasst. Darum geht es die ganze Zeot. Der Fisch am Haken soll keinen Schmwerz empfinden, aber beim Toeten muss man schoenend mit Ihm umgehen damit er keinen Schmerz empfindet..... Ehrlich gesagt denk ich wir reden uns halt das ganze schoen!

Gruss

jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



el-roberto schrieb:


> ...sagte er natürlich ohne ironie....



...sagte ich aus meiner Anglerpraxis....


----------



## el-roberto (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

es gibt so viele, die angeln für moralisch bedenklich halten und trotzdem nicht bereit sind, es aufgrund dessen aufzugeben


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Es gibt aber auch genug die versuchen es sich selbst und anderen "schoen" zu reden.

Ich glaub es gibt ganz einfach heutzutage keine moralische Rechtfertigung warum man angeln geht.

gruss

jan


----------



## Traveangler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> aber beim Toeten muss man schoenend mit Ihm umgehen damit er keinen Schmerz empfindet.....



schonend Töten ???

Hallo !!!!! Der Fisch bekommt eins über die Rübe gezogen und dann ein Messer in den Hals , was soll daran schonend sein ???

Der Fisch ist danach so geschont das er tot ist.

Es geht darum den Fisch nicht (lange) leiden zu lassen und leiden kann man auch ohne schmerz.



> Ich glaub es gibt ganz einfach heutzutage keine moralische Rechtfertigung warum man angeln geht.



wir sind von der Biologie her allesfresser und da gehört nun mal Fleisch/Fisch dazu .Ich fange meinen Fisch mit dem guten gewissen das dieser nicht sein leben in einem engen Becken mit Pellets gefüttert und mit Medis vollgestopft verbracht hat .


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ Traveangler

Ich sage mit keinem Wort das wir alle Vegetarier werden muessen. Nur heutzutage muss niemand mehr fuer die egene Ernaehrung auf Jagd gehen oder zum Angeln. Wir tun das, weil es uns Spass macht. Es ist ein Hobby. Wenn du keinen kommerziell gefangen Fisch oder Zucht Fisch essen willst, so ist das ein Luxusproblem, hat aber nichts mit deiner Ernaehtung zu tun. Auch wenn mir normale Leber nicht schmeckt, kann ich mir damit Gaensestopfleber nicht schoen reden.

Wenn du mich zitierst, dann bitte nicht ohne den Zusammenhang. Es geht mir genau um diesen Widerspruch.

Leidensfaehigkeit ist leider per Definition sehr wohl mit dem Schmerzempfinden gekoppelt. Ein Lebewesen ohne Schmerzempfinden kann koerperlich nicht leiden.

Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht mir ganz einfach um diese Doppelmoral. Manche Leute wollen einfach nicht zugeben, das sie aus Spass angeln und das es dem Fisch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eben keinen Spass macht. Das klingt jetzt grausam, aber so ist es nun mal. Trotzdem angle ich und zu allem Ueberfluss release ich die meisten Fische auch noch, bezeichne mich jetzt als Sadist, aber ich bin wenigstens ehrlich und suche keine Ausreden.

gruss
jan


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Logisch sind andere Meinung als deine Fehl am Platz, wie sollte es anders sein.

Bitte setz mich wieder auf deine Ignorliste, das war irgendwie entspannter.

Gruss
jan


----------



## Gemini (21. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Jan, du hast eine These in den Raum gestellt und erwartest jetzt auch noch dass darüber vernünftig diskutiert wird? 

Beim nächsten plausiblen Gedankengang den du aufzeigst und ich Gefahr laufe darüber nachzudenken zu müssen kommst du zack zack auf meine Ingore-List!!!


----------



## Janbr (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich bitte sogar darum!


----------



## Brikz83 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das sind die Argumente eines Kochtopfanglers|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Du schlachtest also auch Meterhechte und Laichdorsche wenn man Deinen Zeilen Glauben schenken darf...tolle Einstellung#q#q
> 
> Und das Lebewesen "Fisch" ist ein "Mittel zum Zweck" - nämlich um als Mahlzeit auf dem Tisch zu landen:m


 
Warum soll man denn keine Meterhechte schlachten? Sind doch nur größere 60cm Hechte...sehen genauso aus, schmecken (normalerweise) genauso...also wo ist das Problem. Ob releasen oder vertilgen ist ja nun wirklich einfach nur ne Frage der eigenen Grundeinstellung zum angeln. Übrigens denke ich auch das Waidgerechtes töten, zum angeln dazu gehört, und wie das ablzulaufen hatt weiß doch eigentlich jeder...also eigentlich ist da ja garkeine Diskussion möglich.


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht mir ganz einfach um diese Doppelmoral. Manche Leute wollen einfach nicht zugeben, das sie aus Spass angeln und das es dem Fisch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eben keinen Spass macht. Das klingt jetzt grausam, aber so ist es nun mal. *Trotzdem angle ich und zu allem Ueberfluss release ich die meisten Fische auch noch, bezeichne mich jetzt als Sadist, aber ich bin wenigstens ehrlich und suche keine Ausreden.*
> 
> gruss
> jan


 
Das waren genau meine Gedanken bei dem Post http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3082463&postcount=43
Ich halte es ziemlich gleich wie du Jan.

Mal ehrlich, wenn der Hecht ein Rotauge fressen will und das entkommt verletzt, sagen wir "Das ist eben die Natur und Natur ist grausam" immerhin steht der Hecht ja in der Nahrungskette über dem Rotauge. Wenn der Mensch angelt und Fische unverletzt zurücksetzt, wird er von manchen als "böser Sadist" gesehen, dabei steht man in der Nahrungskette auch über den Fischen.
Wie gesagt Angeln hat seine grausamen Seiten, die Natur aber auch.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sich jemand die Sache schön redet, aber deshalb empfindlich werden, wenn man die nicht so schönen Seiten des Angelns beleuchtet #c

Naja es hat eben jeder seine eigene Motivation um ans Wasser zu gehen, der eine fängt nur für die Pfanne, der andere teils teils und ich kenne sogar Angler die keinen Fisch essen. Jeder wie er will, ich habe nicht vor irgendwenn zu bekehren ich werde mich aber auch nicht bekehren lassen, finde aber auch andere Gesichtspunkte interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Offtopic an:
Zudem schafft die Entnahme größerer Hechte mehr Platz für die nachrückenden kleineren, was dem Aufbau eines sich selbst erhaltenden Bestandes natürlich förderlich ist....
Offtopic aus..

Davon ab:
Es braucht ja auch keine moralische oder ethische "Rechtfertigung" fürs Angeln...

Es geht hier zuerst mal nur um Fische, nicht um Säugetiere oder Menschen...

Also Lebewesen, die auf Grund ihres Nervensystems/Gehirn kaumn in der Lage sein dürften, sich selbst bewusst zu sein und damit fällt auch jede Grundlage für "Leid" weg - "Leid" kann nur jemand empfinden, der sich selber bewusst ist, bei niederen Tiergruppen wie Fischen sind das nur noch (Stress)Reaktionen auf vorher stattgefundene Aktionen (sei es durch Raubfisch, Kormoran oder Mensch).

Man kann da schlicht den menschlichen Befriff "Leid" nicht auf Tiere übertragen (selbst auf die wenigstens Säugetiere..). 

Ansonsten hätten es die Vegetarier auch recht schwer, wenn jede Reaktion auf eine Aktion im menschlichenm Sinne beurteilt werden würde. Da ja auch Pflanzen zur Kommunikation und Interaktion fähig sind..

Könnte Kopfsalat schreien, würden die auch nur noch Fisch essen............

Wer nicht akzeptieren kann oder will, dass menschliche Interaktion mit der Natur (ob gegenüber Pflanzen oder Tieren) immer Reaktionen (auch negative, im menschlichen Sinne "Leid") hervorrufen kann, sollte sich besser selber umbringen.

Denn egal ob Pflanzen, Einzeller, Insekten, Baterien und, und, und....

Kein lebender Mensch kann es verhindern, anderes Leben zu seiner Lebenserhaltung zu töten, zu quälen oder ihm "Leid zu zufügen"..

Hat man das als logisch erkannt, geht es nur noch darum, wie man sich als Mensch in der heutigen Zeit gegenüber Tieren und Pflanzen verhält..

Man kann auf der einen Seite dem Euthanasiegedanken der Veganer nachhängen, nachdem alles gut ist, sofern man keine Tiere isst oder nutzt und zieht dort eben die Grenze..

Andere ziehen die Grenze willkürlich bei Wirbeltieren, obwohl ein Krake (ohne jeden Wirbel, aber mit einem gut funktionierenden Gehirn) eindeutig intelligenter ist als jeder wirbelsäulenbesitzende Fisch..

Wieder andere ziehen die Grenze bei den Säugetieren, andere fangen erst bei Menschenaffen an, wo sie es für sich (nicht die die Tiere oder Pflanzen!!) unerträglich finden, diese zu nutzen..

Meine Meinung dazu:
Respekt und Anstand im Umgang mit jeder Art von Leben, ohne dieses (egal welches) auf menschliches Niveau zu überhöhen oder mit menschlichen Maßstäben messen zu wollen..

Mann kann daher in meinen Augen bei einem "waigdgerechten Verhalten" nicht diskutieren, was einem Tier besser gefallen würde oder es (im ja nur menschlichen Sinne) weniger leiden lässt.

"Waidgerecht" bedeutet sowohl bei der Jagd wie auch beim Fischfang nur die Übereinkunft vieler auf bestimmte Verhaltensweisen.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie Gärtner "waidgerecht" mit ihren Pflanzen umgehen?

Oder warum darüber nicht diskutiert wird?

Weil der Salat- oder Kohlkopf zu weit entfernt ist vom menschlichen Sein oder Maßstanb?

Ist er deshalb als Leben weniger wert?

Kann man ihn deshalb ohne moralische Zweifel und Bedenken behandeln wie man will, nur weil sein Leben anders aufgebaut ist?

Deshalb:
Waidgerecht heisst sich alter Traditionen im Umgang mit Tieren bewusst zu sein, diese als für sich richtig akzeptieren und danach handeln.

Oder eben dies nicht für sich anzuerkennen und anders zu handeln.

Das hat aber keinen Einfluss auf das "Empfinden" (menschliche Erfindung!!) der wie nun auch immer "behandelten" Tiere (wir sprechen hier ja mal "nur" von Fischen), sondern nur auf das moralische und ethische Wohlbefinden des jeweiligen Menschen..

Im Sinne anderer Lebewesen (Pflanzen wie Tiere) ist also der Kampf darum, wer mit welcher Einstellung und Handlung nun "waidgerechter" ist als Mensch, nicht gerade zielführend..

Wer meint sich das dennoch antun zu müssen, dem sei der Spaß natürlich jedoch gegönnt...


----------



## Blechkate (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

ich denke man muß hier schon jedem die Möglichkeit geben selbst zu entscheiden was er abschlägt und was er mitnimmt.
Manchmal fängt man auch Fische, die man gar nicht haben will. Soll ich die abknüppeln nur weil die maßig sind. Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. Wenn ich gleich losgehe zum Dorsch blinkern und es beisst eine Meerforelle 55cm gefärbt, die soll ich mitnehmen?
Ich nehme auch keine Barsche unter 20cm und über 35cm mit. 
Ich nehme mir das Recht raus für jeden Fisch ein Mindest- und Höchstmaß für die Entnahme festzulegen.
Ansonsten gilt, was mit soll wird umgehend ins jenseits befördert. 

Egal aus welchem Grund ich angeln geh, den Fischen tu ich damit keinen Gefallen. Das kann man auch nicht schön reden.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem schafft die Entnahme größerer Hechte mehr Platz für die nachrückenden kleineren, was dem Aufbau eines sich selbst erhaltenden Bestandes natürlich förderlich ist....



http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68



Edit:


Brikz83 schrieb:


> Warum soll man denn keine Meterhechte schlachten?


Siehe oben


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Zurücksetzen (ob bei Hechten oder sonstigern Fischen) hat nichts mit waidgerecht oder nicht zu tun, das sind zu beachtende gesetzliche Vorschriften, für jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich, aber eben auch zu befolgen sind...


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Gibt es nicht eine 1-10 Cirkaregel beim Hecht.

1 Hecht mit 1m entnommen und 10 mit 90cm kommen nach oder so ungefähr?

Natürlich dann auch weiter 1 mit 90 raus und 10 mit 80 nach?

Wobei ich würde so eine Oma nicht umbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Wie gesagt:
Offtopic........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Wie gesagt: 
Offtopic und hat nix mit der Frage Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo Kiepenangler,

habe zwar nicht alles hier gelesen, aber den ersten Beitrag mehrmals.

Gründe für ein anderes Verhalten auf See ( nicht das mich das davon abhält die Fische so zu versorgen wie nötig):

- Starker Seegang, angeln eigentlich schon ein wenig 
  gefährlich.
  Wer da noch mit schwarfen Messern hantiert, muss sehr     
  vorsichtig sein.

- Makrelenangeln vor den Niederlanden auf niederländischen  
  Kutter. Ich habe die Fische, die zu klein waren sogar wieder 
  rein geschmissen. Da erklärte der Skipper anderen Anglern, 
  man könnte ja wieder rein fahren. Es wurde ja so viel 
  gefangen, dass schon wieder Fische zurück gehen. Die 
  Reaktion der Mitangler war schon klasse. Nachdem ich denen 
  meinen Standpunkt erklärt hatte und der Skipper diesen auch 
  noch zu hören bekam, wurde weiter geangelt. Eine 
  vergleichbare Situation wäre an Land nie zustande 
  gekommen.

- Bei Angeln auf dem Meer sind Mehrfachfänge eher die Regel.
  Wenn da mal ein Schwarm da ist, ( eventuell der einzige an 
  diesem Tag) kann man schon mal hektisch werden. Eine 
  perfekte Versorgung der gefangenen Fische tritt da schon 
  einmal in den Hintergrund.

Das fiel mir hier mal gerade spontan zu ein.

Ich angel nicht so.

An alle, die sich hier verständlichweise so aufregen.
Wer es sieht und sich daran stört=> Angler einfach anzeigen.

Nur so können diese Menschen das lernen, was Ihr für richtig haltet.

Ich werfe da nicht den ersten Stein, da auch Situationen beim Angeln auf dem Meer hatte, wo ein perfektes Versorgen der Fische nicht möglich war. Das waren aber Ausnahmen, auf die man nicht stolz ist. Ich habe draus gelernt und Maßnahmen ergriffen, dass so etwas nicht noch einmal passieren kann.

Ich hoffe, dass Angler sich mehr und mehr wie Angler benehmen.
Dazu gehört nicht, dass ich meine Mitangler auf Schritt und Tritt überwache und berichtigen muss. 

Meeresangeln kann für mich nicht mit Süßwasserangeln direkt verglichen werden.

Wie immer stellt dies hier nur meine Meinung dar.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Danke ;-))


----------



## Seefliege (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|wavey: @ Sterni01;

" ... So lange ein Lebewesen lebt, verdirbt es nicht ..."

Diese Methode wird wohl von vielen Naturvölkern etc. betrieben, um ihren Fang "frisch zu halten". Diese Menschen haben auch keine anderen Möglichkeiten für dieses Problem. War ja erst kürzlich wieder im Fernsehen, wie am Kongo Welse über Wochen am Leben und somit frisch gehalten werden. #t

Das gibt uns noch lange nicht das selbe Recht die Fische so zu misshandeln. Wir haben nämlich ohne größere Probleme die Möglichkeiten unseren Fang frisch zu halten. Eine große Kühlbox mit gefrorenen PET-Flaschen, Kühlakkus oder am besten "Crushed Ice" von der Tanke *kann* jeder Bootsangler mitführen, der seine Fische auch verwerten will. Wer sich dagegen ausspricht, handelt meist nur aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit. Und genau diese liefert absolut keine Berechtigung Tiere derartig zu quälen. Wer das tun will, sollte auswandern und sich einem Naturvolk anschließen ... :m


----------



## Reppi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Und genau diese liefert absolut keine Berechtigung Tiere derartig zu quälen. Wer das tun will, sollte auswandern und sich einem Naturvolk anschließen



Wieso Naturvölker ? In Ami-Land werden die gefangenen Fische durch die Augen auf einen "Fang-Ring" gezogen..........
Ansonsten muss ich sagen; eine vergnügliche Runde voller Philosophen hier.............eine never ending story.......


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Da hat Reppi vollkommen Recht:

eine vergnügliche Runde voller Philosophen hier

Es sieht so aus als ob diese ewigen Waidgerechtigkeits-Diskussion ein typisch Deutsches Problem ist.
Der Deutsche halt als Gralshüter seiner vermenschlichten Sicht auf die
Tierwelt im allgemeinen und die von verunsicherten Anglern auf ihre
fischige Beute im speziellen.
Da haben inzwischen wohl viele generell ein Problem damit, ihre gefangenen Fische ins Jenseits zu befördern.
Um hier nicht falsch verstanden zu werden.Ich befürworte ein möglichst
schnelles Töten von Tieren,welche der Verwertung zugeführt werden sollen!
Wie verlogen diese ganzen Gewissensbisse so einiger hier sind, wird spätestens dann klar, wenn sie in den Supermarkt ihres Vertrauens gehen,
um dort Fleisch von Tieren zu kaufen, welches oftmals über hunderte
oder gar tausende Kilometer unter Qualen, herrangeschafft wurden.
Wie ich finde,wer ein solches Konsumverhalten zeigt (dieses tun sicher 
die meisten dieser empörten "Philosophen" hier),braucht sich auch nicht
darüber aufzuregen, wenn ein paar Fische in eine Kiste (Fischhälterung) geworfen werden!

Taxidermist


----------



## beschu (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

recht haste...vor allem die Aussage über die Philosophen trifft wohl voll zu.Es gibt ja so viele,die päpstlicher als der Papst sein wollen|bla:gruss beschu


----------



## Traveangler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Wenn du keinen kommerziell gefangen Fisch oder Zucht Fisch essen willst,  so ist das ein Luxusproblem, hat aber nichts mit deiner Ernaehtung zu  tun. Auch wenn mir normale Leber nicht schmeckt, kann ich mir damit  Gaensestopfleber nicht schoen reden.



ich sehe es eher so das die Massentierhaltung Luxus ist und nicht der Fisch den ich an der Angel habe !

Natürlich gehe ich Angeln weil es mir spass macht aber ebend auch weil ich einen lecker Fisch haben möcht 

Wer schon mal eine Forelle aus der Zucht und eine aus dem Meer gegessen hat wird den unterschied auch zu schätzen wissen !

Zu der Gänsestopfleber , da laufen auch viele gerüchte durchs Netz oder werden vom TV gezeigt . 

Lies dir mal diesen Bericht durch !
http://www.rollingpin.de/artikel/alles-ueber-gaenseleber-1283-1-185

Ich Esse trotzdem diese Leber nicht da sie mir einfach nicht schmeckt ! Viel zu Fett das zeug:v


> Trotzdem angle ich und zu allem Ueberfluss Release ich die meisten Fische auch noch, bezeichne mich jetzt als Sadist, aber ich bin wenigstens ehrlich und suche keine Ausreden.



Glaube mir , ich werde dich deshalb nicht als Sadist bezeichnen . Eine Ausrede brauche ich für  mich auch nicht !

Fazit : ich gehe Angeln weil es mir spass macht und ab und an ein schöner Fisch für die Küche abfällt . Ich würde aber nie gezielt z.B auf Hornhecht angeln , diese kann man hier im Mai in massen Fangen ich mag diese aber vom Geschmack her nicht . Sagt aber mein Schwiegervater er würde gerne mal wieder Hornhecht essen bin ich mit viel Spass beim Hornhecht angeln


----------



## Janbr (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Heiliges Kannonenrohr, da kam ja noch einiges nach.

@ Reppi



> Wieso Naturvölker ? In Ami-Land werden die gefangenen Fische durch die Augen auf einen "Fang-Ring" gezogen..........


 
Jop, das machen wir aber nur wenn nicht mehr genug kleine Kinder zum Fressen da sind!#q 

@ Seefliege



> Das gibt uns noch lange nicht das selbe Recht die Fische so zu misshandeln. Wir haben nämlich ohne größere Probleme die Möglichkeiten unseren Fang frisch zu halten. Eine große Kühlbox mit gefrorenen PET-Flaschen, Kühlakkus oder am besten "Crushed Ice" von der Tanke *kann* jeder Bootsangler mitführen, der seine Fische auch verwerten will. Wer sich dagegen ausspricht, handelt meist nur aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit. Und genau diese liefert absolut keine Berechtigung Tiere derartig zu quälen. Wer das tun will, sollte auswandern und sich einem Naturvolk anschließen ...


 
Wenn es danach geht, dann muessten wir auch gleich gar nicht mehr angeln gehen, weil wir unseren Fisch, im Gegensatz zu den naturvoelkern auch kaufen koennen. Und wer es auch noch "schonend" will, es gibt auch zertifizierte Zuchten (z.B. Naturland Richtlinien). 

@ Thomas

Das mit der Waidgerechtigkeit sehe ich genauso wie du. Es ist ein kuenstlich geschaffenes, also nicht auf zwingenden Gruenden wie Schmerzempfinden, aufgebautes System aus Uebereinkuenften wie mit einem Fisch umzugehen ist. D.h. aber das auch das ersticken lassen an der Luft waidgerecht ist, nur eben nicht in unserem Kulturkreis. 
Fuer mich ist es aber darueber hinaus eine Konstrukt das versucht die ansich "grausame" Jagd und Fischerei, die eigentlich nicht konform ist zu unseren ethischen Werten, zu rechtfertigen. Es ist fuer mich ein bisschen wie der "heilige" Krieg der Kreuzritter. Einerseits sagen die ethischen grundsaetze nach denen wir leben eben Dinge wie "du sollst nicht toeten", andererseit finden wir eben Schlupfloecher, wie einen Krieg der eben gotgewollt ist.

Uebertragen, wenn wir schon angeln, dann aber "waidgerecht", dann ist es ethisch vertretbar.

Ich glaube viele Angler tun sich einfach mit dem Catch & Release Gedanken unheimlich schwer, weil es die Grundfesten Ihrer Rechtfertigung erschuettert. Man angelt nicht mehr zur nahrungsbeschaffung, sondern zum Spass. Das darf nicht sein, man kann ein Tier nicht zum Spass fangen, das ist pervers....

Aber wie du schon sagst, einige unserer Handlungen duerften auch nur wir als Spass empfinden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ein Pferd lustig findet meinen Alabasterkoerper durch die Gegend zu schleppen. Auch glaub ich empfindet eine Kuh wenig Freude mit einem durch Zuechtung total ueberdimensionierten Euter den ganzen tag im abgedunkelten Stall mit Betonspaltboden zu stehen um alle x- Monate kuenstlich befruchtet zu werden, nur damit ich meine Milch trinken kann.

An userer Lebensweise und unserem Umgang mit der natur gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts schoen zu reden. Man muss es sich nur selbst eingestehen. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Fisch, dem ich zum reinen vergnuegen fange und dem Schwein, das zu meiner Ernaehrung sterben muss, ist der, das ich das Schwein meistens nicht selbst toete und auch davon nichts mitbekomme. 

(Achtung Sarkasmus) Das mag jetzt fuer einige ueberaschend kommen, aber Schnitzel wachsen nicht in der Plastikverpackung in der Kuehltheke.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## guifri (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Heiliges Kannonenrohr, da kam ja noch einiges nach.
> 
> @ Reppi
> 
> ...




Willst Du sagen, dass das nicht stimmt? Dann geh mal auf eine Pier in Florida und guck mal, wie die Fische lebend gehältert werden. Genau nach obiger Methode.


Wobei ich mich nicht negativ dazu äußern will, weil mir dieses Gutmenschgetue unter den deutschen  Anglern ziemlich auf die Nerven geht.


Und nun liebe Moralapostel,  legt los|bla:


----------



## Brikz83 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Also ich denke jeder kann selbst festlegen wie er mit seinem Fang, im Rahmen der Gesetze,umgeht (ob nun Herzstich kehlen usw.) das einzige was mich ärgert ist, wenn die Boardis ihre zb. Dorschfänge posten, und die ersten 5 postings erstmal aus Anfeindungen bestehen weil der Fisch ihrer Meinung nach nicht "richtig" versorgt wurde.

Leben und leben lassen....man wird für jede Verhaltensweise immer pro und kontra finden


----------



## Klaus S. (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Geht der Mist jetzt auch bei den Meeresangelei los?? :m


Auf solche Helden kann man richtig solz sein... ein hoch auf C&R #6



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich hab ein und die selbe Forelle schon innerhalb einer Stunde 4 mal fangen koennen....


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Bei C&R werden auch viele Fehler gemacht:

- Trockene Hände
- Fisch mit Handtuch abhacken 
- und und und

Na dann mal schönes Verpilzen......

Waidgerechtes Angel ergibt Diskussionen die nie enden werden, weil jeder eine ander Vorstellung darüber hat was Ok ist und was nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



entspannt schrieb:


> - Fisch mit Handtuch abha*ck*en



Geht allerdings nur, wenn schon viel Fischschleim dran ist am Handtuch und die Sonne das Ganze schön durchgetrocknet hat.


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ohhh noch ein Beispiel. Köderfische im Eimer hältern damit sie schön frisch sind und dann tot an den hacken hängen  ........ ich finde da kann man sie auch lebend  anködern.....


Ich hätte nichts dagegen!!!


----------



## Seefliege (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|wavey: @ Janbr;

" ... Wenn es danach geht, dann muessten wir auch gleich gar nicht mehr angeln  gehen, weil wir unseren Fisch, im Gegensatz zu den naturvoelkern auch  kaufen koennen. Und wer es auch noch "schonend" will, es gibt auch  zertifizierte Zuchten (z.B. Naturland Richtlinien) ..."

Da hast Du mich wie manch Anderer hier auch komplett falsch verstanden. |kopfkrat Natürlich bin ich dafür, dass wir Menschen die Natur für unsere Zwecke nutzen sollten. Die Frage ist nur in welcher Art und Weise wir das tun sollten?!? Das es echt beschämend ist, was einige Idioten mit ihren gefangenen Fischen machen, steht ja wohl außer Frage. #q Und nur darum geht es hier. Da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen!!! Es geht nicht darum, dass gar wir gar keine Fische mehr töten sollten, sondern wie wir dieses machen. Da wird halt lieber über tausend Beiträge lang darüber diskutiert, ob C&R Tierquälerei sei oder nicht?! Und bei offensichtlich praktizierter Tierquälerei kommen hier derartige Relativierungen und Ausflüchte, wie der Vgl. mit den Naturvölkern und der gefährlich starke Wellengang, die Haltbarkeit etc.  |thinkerg: ... Der Begriff kam ja schließlich nicht von mir, sondern ich habe ihn nur aufgegriffen. Ja mein Gott wo lebt ihr denn. In meiner Umwelt rennen hier wenige Leute rum, die ich äußerlich an Lendenschurz und Keule erkennen kann. #c


----------



## Janbr (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ Seefliege

Ich glaub so ganz falsch verstanden hab ich dich nicht. Evtl. hab ich etwas ueberzeichnet geantwortet ;-)

Es bleibt fuer mich aber trotzdem eine Frage in den letzten 101 Posting unbeantwortet:

Entweder ein Fisch empfindet Schmerz/ Leid, dann ist die ganze Angelfischerei, wie auch immer praktiziert fragwuerdig oder ein Fisch empfindet keinen Schmerz/ Leid, dann ist es aber auch total egal wie er stirbt.

Es geht mir um diesen Widerspruch!

Meine Theorie dazu ist ganz enfach:

Das ganze Konstrukt der "Waidgerechtigkeit" haben wir uns aufgebaut um das Angeln vor uns selbst zu rechtfertigen, denn wenn man den Widerspruch von oben betrachtet, macht die "Waidgerechtigkeit" keinen Sinn.

Die Rechtfertigung gibt der Angelei eine Art Sinn, die eben nicht heisst, ich ramme einen Fisch einen Haken in den Schlund, zerre dran rum bis er aus dem Wasser ist und zwar weil Spass daran habe.

Nein, wir machen Alles das wegen der Nahrungsbeschaffung und wenn wir einen Fisch (der keinen Schmerz/ Leid empfinden kann) aus dem Wasser haben, dann begleiten wir Ihn als Partner ueber den Jordan und gedenken seiner in einem stillen Gebet.

Da luegen wir uns doch in die eigene Tasche und genau deshalb glaub ich auch das dieses Thema und das Thema C&R soviele emotionale Diskussionen hervorruft, weil das eigene Schutzkonstrukt zu wackeln beginnt.

Um jetzt den Morddrohungen per PN vorzubeugen, ich angle ziemlich wenig, release ca. 95% meiner Fische (um den Moralaposteln vorzubeugen: in USA ist das erlaubt), ich stecke keine Ringe durch die Augen meiner Beute und ich toete meine Beute, wenn ich sie verwerten kann und will, nach gelernter und waimaenischer, deutscher Art durch Betaeuben und Kiemenschnitt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Haett ich fast vergessen:



> Willst Du sagen, dass das nicht stimmt? Dann geh mal auf eine Pier in Florida und guck mal, wie die Fische lebend gehältert werden. Genau nach obiger Methode.


 
Dazu zwei Staements, liess mein Posting vor diesem hier. Loesse fuer mich den Widerspruch sinnig auf und ich kann dir zwei Antworten zur wahl stellen:

1.) Empfinden Fische keinen Schmerz/ leid dann ist auch das total egal
2.) Empfinden sie Schmerzen/ leiden, dann ich das Fangen schon pevers

Zum anderen, da brauchst aber nicht bis Florida fahren, brauchst nur Aussaschau nach Fischgalgen halten. 

gruss

jan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Moin,
zum Anfang ging es ja noch ums Hochseeangeln aber da nun aus diesem Thema eine reine Grundsatzdiskusion zu C&R, Stress und Schmerz geworden ist verschiebe ich mal alles zu angeln allgemein.
Eine Meinung zum Thema habe ich, werde aber einen Teufel tun das hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Seefliege
> 
> Ich glaub so ganz falsch verstanden hab ich dich nicht. Evtl. hab ich etwas ueberzeichnet geantwortet ;-)
> 
> ...



Treffend formuliert.

Mir fällt dazu nochwas ein.
Auf der einen Seite wird fleißig gepostet in den diversen Fangtrööts  fleißig gratuliert und auf der anderen Seite C&R dann verteufelt.  Ich behaupte mal Veit (nichts gegen dich Veit) kann seine Zander, die er  fängt, die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht verspeisen.



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> zum Anfang ging es ja noch ums Hochseeangeln aber da nun aus diesem Thema eine reine Grundsatzdiskusion zu C&R, Stress und Schmerz geworden ist verschiebe ich mal alles zu angeln allgemein.
> *Eine Meinung zum Thema habe ich, werde aber einen Teufel tun das hier rein zu schreiben.*



Wenn die persönliche Meinung gegen "Ich fische weil ich Tierschützer bin" Klischee verstösst ersparst du dir eine Menge Stress.

Wie zuvor gesagt, es hat jeder seine persönliche Einstellung zum Angeln. Ich gehe auch angeln wenn ich keinen Fisch brauche und muss mit MEINEM Gewissen klar kommen. Wenn deshalb jemand, der nur angelt, wenn er den Fisch verwerten kann, meint ich bin ein Tierquäler, schön den Schuh zieh ich mir gerne an und denk mir meinen Teil.


----------



## Seefliege (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|wavey: @ Janbr;

Ich denke, soweit auseinander sind wir nicht ... #6 Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass man es dem Fisch als Lebewesen schuldig ist, ihn nach dem Fang möglichst schonend entweder vom Leben zu befreien und zu verwerten, oder aber ihn wieder zurück zusetzen. Einen Fisch erst im Sand zu panieren, um ihn danach wieder rein zulassen, sollte man ihm lieber gleich ersparen ... Ich fühl mich halt mit gummiertem Kescher beim Hechtangeln oder mit Abhakplane beim Spinnfischen wohler (die Fische sicher auch) ... Das mit der Kühlbox und dem Eis habe ich auch Ernst gemeint, weil ich es selbst so mache ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Seefliege
> 
> Ich glaub so ganz falsch verstanden hab ich dich nicht. Evtl. hab ich etwas ueberzeichnet geantwortet ;-)
> 
> ...




Dann will ich mal die morddrohungen von Dir ablenken.|supergri

100% Zustimmung zu Deiner Meinung incl. der Frage nach der Widersprüchlichkeit.

Unser Zielobjekt sind nur Fische. Tumbe Lebewesen, knapp über einem Insekt. Auch wenn uns das nicht passt, es gibt keine ernstzunehmende wissenschaftliche Studie, die einen anderen Schluss zulässt. 

Aus genau diesem Grunde kann jeder ohne Gewissensbisse diesen Tieren nachstellen, sie fangen, umbringen oder zurücksetzen. 

Der Ganze Hype um Tierschutz, schonendes Behandeln und waidgerechtigkeit ist blanker Nonsens.
Nonsens, wenn man " Gefühle " der Fische ins Spiel bringt.

" Waidgerechtigkeit " ist nicht für den Fisch erschaffen worden, sondern für den Angler. Wie Jan es schon treffend umschrieben hat, etwas Balsam für eine vielleicht zwiegespaltene Seele. 
Natürlich macht es Sinn, Fische die zurückgesetzt werden schonend zu behandeln. Sie sollen ja überleben und wachsen um später nochmal gefangen zu werden. 
Ein Fisch, der nach Beschluß des Anglers sein Leben verwirkt hat, stirbt. Punkt.

Ob das " vorschriftsmäßig " mit Betäubungsschlag und Herzstich passiert, oder ob er mit ner Bierflasche eins über die Rübe gezogen bekommt oder ob man ihm mit einem festen gezielten Tritt mit der Hacke den Kopf zerquetscht ist sowohl für die Dauer des Sterbens, als auch für das finale Ergebnis vollkommen wurscht. Tot ist tot. Rumms, in einem Sekundenbruchteil. Fertig.

Ich habe z.B. in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Betäubungsschlag angewendet und werde das auch nicht tun.
Der Schlag, den der Fisch von mir bekommt ist von lethaler Gewalt. Da springt auch schonmal ein Auge aus der Höhle. Na und. Fisch tot, Ziel erreicht.

Und wenn jemand meint, seine Fische lebend in die Plastiktüte werfen zu müssen, so ist das seine Sache. Ich würd´s nicht machen, weil es* mir* widerstrebt. Nicht weil ich denke, der Fisch würde " leiden ". 

Und wieso muss ich überhaupt Fische essen, wenn ich angeln will ????

Ich mag keinen Fisch. Bedeutet, solange es Fleisch gibt muss ich das nicht haben. Ich brauch kein Alibi um angeln zu gehen. Ich mache das, weil es mir Spass macht. Und weil ich ab und zu in der Familie oder Bekanntenkreis diesem oder jenem eine Freude machen kann. 

Und ich kämpfe zunehmend mit Brechreiz, wenn irgendwelche moralapostelnden Tierschützer oder auch mancher Angler behauptet, nur der Verzehr von Fisch sei ein zulässiger Grund zum angeln.

Dieses ganze Getue, wie es in Deutschland seit den 80ern Gang und Gäbe ist, geht mir inzwischen gewaltig auf den Keks. 
Und das in einem Land, in dem der Mißbrauch von Kindern, Tierqüalerei an Haustieren, das verprügeln der Ehefrau im Vollrausch, hirnloses totfahren von anderen Menschen und jede Menge sonstiger Grausamkeiten an der Tagesordnung sind.


----------



## Algon (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Das Releaseverbot wiederspricht sich ansich doch aber selbst.
Untermaßige Fische *müssen* zurückgestzt werden und maßige dürfen es nicht. Haben untermaßige Fischer weniger Stress? Auf die Schonzeit kann man es auch erweitern.
Und bevor wieder gemeckert wird..... ich kenne den Sinn von Mindesmaße und Schonzeit und halte mich auch dran!!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

"Gesetzliche Regelungen zur Waidgerechtigkeit gibt es ausschließlich in Deutschland und Österreich."

Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## volkerm (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

ich wollte es nicht, nein ich wollte mich hier nicht reinhängen..
Muß aber,
es kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, daß sich unsere Zunft in der Öffentlichkeit- was so ein Board ja ist- gegenseitig zerfleischt.
Leute, Einige von Euch liefern allen Angelgegner Futter ohne Ende, und das noch öffentlich zitierbar.
Denkt doch mal nach!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gründler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Waidgerecht ist es wenn es im feuer lag(verstehen nur einige wenige hier).

Als Hofbesitzer mit Jagd und Waldarbeit dazu noch Tierzucht......bekomme ich Bauchweh bei manchen Post hier.

Aber solange die Verpackung nicht zappelt und schreit ist alles ok ,ich weiß.

Und wenn ich morgen Abend die *selbstgemachte* Blutwurst fresse,wird auch das ohne reue sein,auch das herstellen war Waidgerecht.

Ich faht nun raus auf Sau ist Vollmond,ich werde euch versichern wenn es zum Knall kommen sollte ist es Waidgerecht,morgen wenn es hell wird und ich Abbaume werd ich noch schnell die fliegenrute schwingen im eigenen Wald Wildbach und auch das wird Waidgerecht sein.

Ach ja das wichtigste hab ich vergessen ich bin Aktiver Stipper mit Team und Wettkampf........ich böser böser Angler ich.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte es nicht, nein ich wollte mich hier nicht reinhängen..
> Muß aber,
> ...


 
Der erste vernünftige Satz hier,so muss los die Sauen warten ^^.


----------



## wilhelm (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich stimme mit dem Eingangspost voll und ganz überein.
Unabhägig von Schmerzempfinden ja/nein, Fangen und zurücksetzen und den anderen Pseudomotiven warum man(n) angelt, wir haben das Jahr 2010 und eine humanitäre Kultur (glaube ich zumindest) und nur darum sollte man alle Mitlebewesen human und fair behandeln.Das setzt aber nicht voraus irgendwelche Menschliche Eigenschaften oder Gefühle in Fische hinein zu dichten.Ich Angel deshalb immer so das ich mein tun auch vor Kindern und nicht Naturwissenschaftlern verantworten kann.
In diesen Sinne.
Petri Heil

Wilhelm |rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@ Gründler,

ernstgemeint: Ich suche noch einen Überläufer für das kulinarische.
Schick mal eine PN.
Danke!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



angelpaar schrieb:


> eine absolute unrichtige, unverschämte unterstellung das mit den laichdorschen betrachte ich als persönliche beleidigung ...



und deshalb wahrscheinlich der nächste auf deiner igno.....


----------



## guifri (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



entspannt schrieb:


> Ohhh noch ein Beispiel. Köderfische im Eimer hältern damit sie schön frisch sind und dann tot an den hacken hängen  ........ ich finde da kann man sie auch lebend  anködern.....
> 
> 
> Ich hätte nichts dagegen!!!



Ich hätte und habe auch nichts dagegen. Aber ich hänge sie dann lieber an den HAKEN.


----------



## guifri (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Haett ich fast vergessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ging mir nicht darum, das zu rechtfertigen oder nicht. Nur so wie du es formuliert hattest, las es sich so, als hättest du angezweifelt, dass in den usa die fische so gehältert werden.

Und ob Fische Schmerz empfinden oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Ich behandel Fische auch, so weit es geht, "waidgerecht". Heißt für mich, keinen Drill unnötig lange rauszögern, Fische, die ich verwerte, töten und kehlen etc.

Da, wo es technisch möglich und erlaubt wäre, hätte ich aber kein Problem, Fische lebend zu hältern.

Und Alternative 1 und 2 wäre so wie, es gibt nur schwarz und weiß. Spaß am Angeln habe ich trotzdem und ich halte mich nicht für pervers.

Wenn ich sehe, was täglich Menschen mit Menschen machen, liegt mir der Begriff pervers oft deutlich näher.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Ein Fisch, der nach Beschluß des Anglers sein Leben verwirkt hat, stirbt. Punkt.
> ...



ach ralle, wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen, dass da kein "Punkt" hingehört, sondern ein Ausrufezeichen!



volkerma schrieb:


> ...
> Leute, Einige von Euch liefern allen Angelgegner Futter ohne Ende,...


einem angelgegner kannst du ins ohr säuseln wie du magst, er ist angelgegner und macht sich zum gegner. mit und ohne futter



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> Als Hofbesitzer mit Jagd und Waldarbeit dazu noch Tierzucht...  Ich faht nun raus auf Sau...morgen ...werd ich noch schnell die fliegenrute schwingen im eigenen Wald Wildbach...



das mag waidgerecht sein, NEIDgerecht auf jeden fall!


----------



## guifri (22. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Der erste vernünftige Satz hier,so muss los die Sauen warten ^^.



Na ja, auch das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Dieses "Pssst, sagt nichts,der PETA-Feind hört mit" ist auch ein alter Hut.


----------



## Janbr (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Martin komm jetzt nicht mit logik, das endet auf seiner ignorliste.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Jose schrieb:


> ach ralle, wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen, dass da kein "Punkt" hingehört, sondern ein Ausrufezeichen!



Doch, da gehört der Punkt hin, und zwar der springende.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf den Mist willst Du jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwort???????


 
Also auf meiner ignorliste landest du wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten natürlich nicht...aber mich würde schon interessieren weshalb auf mein Post so eine aggressive Antwort kommen muss. Ich habe in meinem post deutlich gemacht, das jeder eine andere Meinung hat und jeder damit bestimmt auch richtig liegt. Wie gesagt waidgerecht abschlagen oder  catch an release das sollte doch jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Peter51 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

hihi, lustiger Threat hier.

Vom Dorsch bishin zum Hecht, dem döten nem springenden Punkt und dem ignoriertem guten Schlaf.

Die 3 Seiten die ich hier jetzt zurück gelesen habe, man könnte da ne nette Geschichte drauß tippeln.... nur.... wie beende ich diese dann? Mit einem Punkt, einem Fragezeichen oder einem Ausrufungszeichen? 
Der Punkt ist ein Fakt
Das Ausrufngszeichen eher ein Kommando und das Fragezeichen ist, kann, ein Flehen um eine Antwort zu erbetteln bedeuten? |kopfkrat

Meine Fische werden gefangen, werden bei Gefallen, Fotographiert und zurück gesetzt. Bluten diese, werden sie getötet, fertig. (Punkt)

Was bei mir und in meinem sichtbaren Bereich absolut nicht geht, und ich entsprechend darauf reagieren würde, ist, wenn ich sehe das jemand seine Fische lebend verrecken läßt! In solch einem Fall werd ich etwas ausfallend dominanter.......


----------



## Blechkate (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

solche tollen Beispiele wie Meterhecht und Laichdorsch sind hier ja wohl fehl am Platze. Fehlt nur noch die allseits beliebte braune Mefo. Der thread war ursprünglich im Meeresbereich angesiedelt. Und jeder der hier schreibt spricht für sich und den Bereich in dem er fischt. Warum beim Meeresangeln Laichdorsche dazu gehören sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Laichdorsche zu fangen kann man, wenn man will, weitestgehend ausschließen. Hechte gibt es hier schon mal gar nicht.
Kein Problem in jedes Posting etwas hinein zu interpretieren, das bringt nur mal rein gar nichts.

off topic
Jemanden auf die Ignorliste zu setzen, weil mir dessen Meinung nicht behagt, finde ich persönlich einfach nur peinlich.
Wer sich nicht mit anderen Meinungen auseinander setzen will, sollte seine Zeit vielleicht nicht unbedingt in irgendwelchen Foren verbringen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

[QUOTEJop, das machen wir aber nur wenn nicht mehr genug kleine Kinder zum Fressen da sind][/QUOTE]


Welch agressiver Ton......aber hat sich ja ein paar Postings später aufgeklärt, da jemand anderes das gleiche wie ich in Florida gesehen hat.
Ansonsten kann ich mich jetzt hier nur müde grinsend verabschieden, da es zu einem Laberthread mutiert.

So, da ich gerade keine Kinder zur Hand habe, gehe ich jetzt die Mülltonnen leerfressen; Mahlzeit !


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Macht Eure persönlichen Streitigkeiten bitte per Pn aus oder, besser, legt sie nieder.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Waidgerecht ist es wenn es im feuer lag(verstehen nur einige wenige hier).
> 
> Ich faht nun raus auf Sau ist Vollmond,ich werde euch versichern wenn es zum Knall kommen sollte ist es Waidgerecht
> 
> |wavey:



Na den Keiler will ich sehen der direkt im Feuer liegt, oder hältst du immer unter den Teller?


----------



## Brikz83 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Dann lass und die Diskussion zu Grabe tragen #6.... mal abgesehen davon das ich bisher eh keine Meterhechte gefangen habe :c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier zuerst mal nur um Fische, nicht um Säugetiere oder Menschen...
> 
> Also Lebewesen, die auf Grund ihres Nervensystems/Gehirn kaumn in der Lage sein dürften, sich selbst bewusst zu sein und damit fällt auch jede Grundlage für "Leid" weg - "Leid" kann nur jemand empfinden, der sich selber bewusst ist, bei niederen Tiergruppen wie Fischen sind das nur noch (Stress)Reaktionen auf vorher stattgefundene Aktionen (sei es durch Raubfisch, Kormoran oder Mensch).
> 
> Man kann da schlicht den menschlichen Befriff "Leid" nicht auf Tiere übertragen (selbst auf die wenigstens Säugetiere..).


 

Hmmmhhh, jaaaa.... und neeeinn....

"Leiden" ist etwas, was man nicht empfindet, sondern anderen zuspricht.

Kleines Beispiel: 
Unser Hund war die letzte Woche ziemlich krank. Magen- Darminfekt. Und wie der arme Kerl mit seinen 16 Jahren da so da saß, mit nach hinten gezogenen Ohren und angelegtem Fell und vor sich hin wimmerte, da interpretierte ich in sein Verhalten schon ein gewisses "Leiden" hinein. 
(Geht ihm wieder gut, zum Glück).
Wenn ein Fisch Stress ausgesetzt ist und sich seine Färbung ändert, er schneller atmet, auch da sprechen wir doch vom "Leiden". Ja sogar, wenn eine Pflanze am falschen Ort steht und langsam zugrunde geht...

Also "Leiden" braucht ja kein reflekierendes Bewusstsein, sondern entsteht, um den Philosophie-Grundkurs mal wieder zu bemühen  erst dadurch, dass da ein beobachtendes Gegenüber da ist, das mit-fühlt oder eben mit-leidet. Leiden entsteht im Auge des Betrachters. 
Und das ist auch gut so, sonst wäre der Mensch noch zu ganz anderen Greultaten fähig als so schon. 
Kennt doch jeder: Es gibt so ein paar Berichterstattungen über Zustände in Schlachthöfen, da wird einem schlecht. Wer da nicht Mit-leidet, ist ein abgestumpftes Monster, mehr nicht. Nur díeses Mitleid verblasst leider irgendwann und wir gehen wieder zu unseren Gewohnheiten zurück. Ich weiß aber ganz genau, warum ich am liebsten selbst gefangenen Fisch oder in freier Wildbahn frisch geschossenes Wild esse. 

Gesund, das "Leiden" hält sich in Grenzen und das natürlichste auf der Welt.


----------



## Algon (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

kann man Stress überhabt mit Leiden vergleiche?
Jeder von uns hat Stress, aber leidet man gleich darunter?
Ich bin jetzt schon so weit, das ich den Stress brauche, sonst fühle ich mich nicht wohl.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Boendall (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> .....Kennt doch jeder: *Es gibt so ein paar Berichterstattungen über Zustände in Schlachthöfen, da wird einem schlecht. Wer da nicht Mit-leidet, ist ein abgestumpftes Monster, mehr nicht*. Nur díeses Mitleid verblasst leider irgendwann und wir gehen wieder zu unseren Gewohnheiten zurück....


 
Oder man negiert es indem man einfach wegsieht bzw. umschaltet.

Da kann man durchaus parallelen zum Angeln ziehen, das "Leid" wird negiert, da man ja nur für die Pfanne angelt und den Fisch "waidgerecht" tötet bzw. den Fisch sowieso so schonend wie möglich behandelt, wenn man vorhat ihn wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
Es ist gut sich kritisch mit den Folgen des Angelns auseinandersetzt, aber es schadet nicht gewisse Folgen als gegeben hinzunehmen. Sei es nun, dass man Würmer/Maden aufspiest oder dass mancher Fisch eines mehr (Entnahme) oder weniger (Abriss und der Fisch geht am Haken zugrunde) schnellen Todes durch mein Hobby stirbt.

Ich kann das als gegeben hinnehmen. Für mich ist es eben wichtig die Kreatur so "respektvoll" wie möglich zu behandeln, egal ob es die Hechtoma mit 1m+ ist oder das kleine Rotauge, dass mir beim Fang der oma hilft.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> #6 #g#g


 
|good:


----------



## gründler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Na den Keiler will ich sehen der direkt im Feuer liegt, oder hältst du immer unter den Teller?


 

Meistens ja wenn alles past immer Teller,aber mit 9,3x74R kommt auch bei Blatt selten ne große Nachsuche zustande,der liegt zu 90% am Anschussplatz oder 2-3m daneben,dat können se net ab wenn das Foto aus der Krieghoff kommt  

#h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich sag nur 30-06!


----------



## gründler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 30-06!


 
Die gute alte K98. Muni 

Jo so eine hab ich auch noch stehen (Erbstück) die macht auch schon gut Auua

So zurück zum "Leid" der fische.......

#h


----------



## Algon (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich schieße so schlecht, das wenn ich waidgerecht jagen wollte eine M1919 bräuchte.|rolleyes Deshalb angele ich lieber.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 30-06!





gründler schrieb:


> Die gute alte K98. Muni



öhm? |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Kannst gern rumkommen Bruzzel dann zeig ich dir wie ne 30.06 in meine K98 past und Du damit schiessen kannst.

Googel mal bißchen weiter darüber hier past das net her.

zb.
http://www.waffenauktionen.at/details_of_vendue.php?id=9261

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Das Mauser 98 ist ein Verschlußsystem, unabhängig vom Kaliber, und jetzt zurück zum Fische töten!#h


----------



## guifri (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

R.I.P.
|engel:


----------



## Seefliege (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|wavey: @ Ralle 24;

" ... Und wenn jemand meint, seine Fische lebend in die Plastiktüte werfen zu  müssen, so ist das seine Sache. Ich würd´s nicht machen, weil es* mir* widerstrebt. Nicht weil ich denke, der Fisch würde " leiden " ..."

Ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht, wenn Du sagst: Rumms und tot ... Mit der Gefühlsduselei hast Du auch recht, aber so meinte ich die Verwendung einer Abhakmatte auch nicht ... Aber ich würde schon ganz gerne wissen, warum Dir dieses Verhalten widerstrebt, wenn Du es jedem "Angler" einfach mal so zugestehst?! #c 
Wegen anderen Sachen, wie Schwarzangeln etc. hopsen hier manche aus dem Koffer und *sowas* wird geduldet? Kann ich nicht verstehen, nicht einmal akzeptieren. Bin ich eben halt mal total untolerant ... #d


----------



## Seefliege (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

|wavey: @ Peter51;

" ... Was bei mir und in meinem sichtbaren Bereich absolut nicht geht, und ich  entsprechend darauf reagieren würde, ist, wenn ich sehe das jemand  seine Fische lebend verrecken läßt! In solch einem Fall werd ich etwas  ausfallend dominanter......." #6

Das sehe ich in diesem Fall aber ganz genauso ... |krach:


----------



## gründler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Da fällt mir ein......
Hatten wir da nicht nen Boordi,der im Auslandsurlaub einheimische angesprochen hat warum sie die fische lebend verrecken lassen,und hätte beinahe Ärger (A.D.F) mit diesen gehabt weil er versuchte das Deutsche Tiersch......zu erklären.

Mir fällt der trööt net mehr ein wo das passiert ist.



Waidgerecht ist weit dehnbar und im Land A mit hohen stellenwert und Land C mit niedrigen,wo will man nun die grenze ziehen,ist ein Land was das so seit Jahren Genarationen..... praktiziert wird und weitergegeben wird ein schlechteres Land wie DE.wo alles Maaaaassssgenau eingehalten werden muss.

Und wo trotzdem Tierschutz mit 2 maßen gemessen wird,ist das gerecht gegenüber der DE.bevölkerung,und das in einem Land wo es Gerechtigkeit angeblich geben soll.


Natürlich sollte jeder Waidgerecht....sein,aber da es dazu unterschiedliche meinungen sowie unterschiedlich praktiziert wird,wird es nie einen Nenner geben.

Manch Dönner in Deutschland wurde auch geschächtet,darüber regt sich aber keiner (wenige) auf.

So und nun geh ich mal wieder in Wald.


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Ralle 24;
> 
> " ... Und wenn jemand meint, seine Fische lebend in die Plastiktüte werfen zu  müssen, so ist das seine Sache. Ich würd´s nicht machen, weil es* mir* widerstrebt. Nicht weil ich denke, der Fisch würde " leiden " ..."
> 
> ...



Meine Einstellung ist sicher auch aus meiner Erziehung gewachsen. Landleben, eigene Schlachtung und andere Zeit. 
Ich finde diese Zeit auch heute noch ehrlicher und fairer, sowie für die geschlachteten Tiere bis zu deren unvermeidlichen Ende " lebenswerter", als es die allermeisten Tiere heute haben. 
Aber auch wenn die Sau " Willie " hieß, sich an meinem Bein geschubbert hat und sich genüßlich den Nacken kratzen ließ, das Ende war klar und vorbestimmt. 

Zudem hat mein Vater mir sehr viel über die Natur und den Respekt vor ihr und den Tieren, den zu schlachtenden ganz besonders, beigebracht. Ich hab´s schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Wenn er gesehen hätte, wie ich einem Fisch einen Betäubungsschlag versetze und dann mit dem Messer daran rumfuhrwerke, hätte es was um die Ohren gegeben. 
Der Fisch ist schnell und gründlich zu töten. Mit aller dafür notwendigen Brutalität. Wie ist egal, Hauptsache es geht schnell. Und wenn er tot ist, muss man nicht mehr mit dem Messer rumforkeln, es sei denn, man will ihn ausnehmen.

Gegen eine Abhakmatte ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Im Gegenteil, wenn der Fisch schonend zurück soll, ist das im Sinne seiner Unversehrtheit. Also nicht falsch verstehen.

Und so ist das auch mit den Fischen in der Tüte. Es ist *für mich* nicht akzeptabel, weil ich dafür keinen Grund sehe. Es erleichtert mein persönliches Gewissen, wenn der Fisch sofort und schnell getötet wird. Dem Fisch dürfte das ziemlich wurscht sein. 
Ich kann und muß davon ausgehen, dass Fische eben kein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden haben. Sie haben auch keine Lunge und ich denke nicht, dass das ersticken eines Säugetieres mit dem eines Fisches gleichzusetzen ist.

Daraus schließe ich aber nicht, dass meine Einstellung die genau richtige ist. 
Und das hindert mich daran, andere diesbezüglich zu meiner Meinung zu bekehren. Wenn also jemand anders seine Fische lebend in eine Tüte steckt, dann muss derjenige das mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen. Es kann nicht meine Aufgabe sein, mittels unbelegter Vermutungen über Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit andere erziehen zu wollen.

Vielleicht, das gebe ich ehrlich zu, würde ich bei Kindern eine Ausnahme machen und versuchen, sie vorsichtig dahin zu bringen, die Fische sofort zu töten. Doch nicht mit Schmerztheorien, sondern ganz einfach mit einem Appell an ihr Gewissen. 

Last not least möchte ich jedoch klarstellen, dass ich es absolut respektiere, wenn jemand eine wesentlich differenziertere Betrachtungs- und Handlungsweise hat. Wenn es damit besser mit seinem Gewissen klarkommt, macht er genau das richtige. 

Für sich.

Nachtrag:

Ich hopse auch bei einem Schwarzangler nicht aus dem Koffer. Es sei denn, er fügt mir damit direkt oder indirekt einen Schaden zu. Über einen Schwarzangler am Rhein kann ich nur müde grinsen. Ist es meine Aufgabe, die Besitzstände oder Ansprüche der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft zu schützen, wenn die keine durchgehenden Kontrollen auf die Reihe kriegen ( wollen) ? Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## PatrickHH (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich habe bei Seite 5 aufgehört zu lesen, daher weiß ich nicht um was es hier alles geht. Verstehe aber mal wieder die Aufregung nicht! Da pisst wieder ein Angler den anderen Angler ans Bein und gibt neuen Stoff für die Gegner der Angler. Warum ist es bei diesen Hobby so? Ja Angeln ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung und damit ein Hobby, zumindest für mich. 

Klar gibt es auch heute noch einen Grund zum Angeln, besser und schonender kann man kein Fisch auf den Teller bekommen.

Ich persönlich esse keinen Fisch, liebe aber das Angeln und der Fang findet dankbare Abnehmer. Natürlich machen Angler auch mal Fehler, ich auch und da kann es für den Aussenstehenden mal kritisch aussehen und? Fresse ich bei Mc Doof einen Fischmac, habe ich der Kreatur Fisch viel Schlimmeres angetan. 

Immer dieses blöde besser und moralisch hochwertiger sein wollen als der Kollege ist ziemlich nervig. Wir sind Angler und sollten zusammen halten. Der eine gibt den Karpfen einen Kuss, macht ein Foto und legt sich wieder auf die teure Karpfenliege im Karfpenzelt, der andere haut dem Fisch eine auf die Rübe und räuchert das Teil. Alles gut!

In einem Anglerforum will Keiner dem Fisch was Gutes, er will diesen fangen!!!! Bla Bla Bla, hegen und pflegen, Angler wollen Fiche fangen. Das ist auch gut so und man braucht sich nicht verstecken oder rechtfertigen.

Jeder nach seinem Vorlieben, hauptsache die Gesetze und Richtlinien werden eingehalten.


----------



## Rheophilius (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,



> Der Fisch ist schnell und gründlich zu töten. Mit aller dafür  notwendigen Brutalität. Wie ist egal, Hauptsache es geht schnell.



Z.B. mit dem Fuß drauftreten, Stein drauf werfen???



> Und  wenn er tot ist, muss man nicht mehr mit dem Messer rumforkeln, es sei denn, man will ihn ausnehmen.



Wenn ich ein Tier töte, weil ich es essen will, dann muss der Tötunsgvorgang auch so durchgeführt werden, dass zum einen der Tod  so schnell wie möglich herbeigeführt wird, gleichzeitig aber die Qualität des Nahrungsmittels nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
Dazu gehört eben ein Ausbluten.

Was spricht eigentlich rational dagegen, dem Tier trotz über Gebühr starken Schlag auf den Kopf, welcher womöglich selbst schon letal war, die Kiemenaterie zu durchtrennen? Das Herz schlägt ja noch eine ganze weile weiter, trotz massivem Schlag auf den Kopf.

Hinreichend betäubt ist der Fisch, wenn der Augendrehreflex ausbleibt. Dazu muss ich nicht den Schädel zu Brei schlagen.

Waidgerechtigkeit ist in jeder Sitaution auch mit dem Minimalismusprinzip verbunden. So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das kann einen vom Gesetzt gesteuerten Tierquäler ausmachen. Minimalismusprinzip in Verbindung mit töten gibt es nicht. Es gibt kein " bisschen tot ". Es gibt nur ein " fast tot " und das bedeutet "schwer verletzt lebend" und ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei. 

Wie dosierst Du den Schlag, damit er so fest wie nötig, aber so sanft wie möglich ist ? Woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit, nicht doch zu sanft gehandelt zu haben ?

Aber das ist Deine Sache. Wenn das so für Dich ok ist, ist´s gut.

Meine Fische sind nach einem Schlag mausetot, garantiert.


----------



## Rheophilius (23. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

was in dieser Diskussion einmal wieder typisch ist, sind Relativierungen und auf andere zeigen.

Es ist für die sachliche Diskusison vollkommen kontraproduktiv, auf Berufsfischrei oder kommerzielle Nutztierzucht zu verweisen, und wie schlimm es doch dort im Verhältnis zum anglerischen Fischfang durch den Freizeitangler zugeht.


----------



## Janbr (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Sorry, war leider heute unterwegs und kann esrt jetzt antworten.



> Also "Leiden" braucht ja kein reflekierendes Bewusstsein, sondern entsteht, um den Philosophie-Grundkurs mal wieder zu bemühen  erst dadurch, dass da ein beobachtendes Gegenüber da ist, das mit-fühlt oder eben mit-leidet. Leiden entsteht im Auge des Betrachters.
> Und das ist auch gut so, sonst wäre der Mensch noch zu ganz anderen Greultaten fähig als so schon.
> Kennt doch jeder: Es gibt so ein paar Berichterstattungen über Zustände in Schlachthöfen, da wird einem schlecht. Wer da nicht Mit-leidet, ist ein abgestumpftes Monster, mehr nicht. Nur díeses Mitleid verblasst leider irgendwann und wir gehen wieder zu unseren Gewohnheiten zurück. Ich weiß aber ganz genau, warum ich am liebsten selbst gefangenen Fisch oder in freier Wildbahn frisch geschossenes Wild esse.


 
Gute Posting, aber leider erklaert auch das nicht den Unterschied des Fisces am haken und dem zu toetenden Fisch.

Leider auch nach 155 Postings sehe ich fuer mich keinerlei Aufloesung des Widespruchs, warum man einen Fisch mit einem Haken im Maul aus dem Wasser zerren soll um Ihn dann so sanft wie moeglich zu toeten.

Entweder leidenfaehig (ob nun impliziert oder reel) oder eben nicht. Dann aber mit allen Konzequenzen.

Im Klartext entweder bekenne ich mich zum Sadisten der billigend in Kauf nimmt das Tiere gequaelt werden um seinem Hobby nachzugehe oder eben Fische empfinden kein Schmerz/ Leid, dann ist es aber Banane wie ich sie von Ihrem Leben berfreie.

Ich weiss ich widerhole mich, aber ich hab ja auch noch keinen plausiblne Grund gehoert warum der Fisch am Band weniger Schmerz/ Leid empfindet als der Fisch der in die Pfanne soll.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich weiss ich widerhole mich, aber ich hab ja auch noch keinen plausiblne Grund gehoert warum der Fisch am Band weniger Schmerz/ Leid empfindet als der Fisch der in die Pfanne soll.



So schaut das aus. Und daher, bestätigt durch einen fehlenden, auch nur halbwegs belegbaren wissenschaftlichen Beweis, habe ich für mich entschieden, dass Fische keine Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit haben. 
Und so behandle ich sie so, wie es mein Gewissen zulässt. 

Wäre auch nur halbwegs wahrscheinlich anzunehmen, dass Fische Schmerz- oder Leid empfinden, ich würde ihnen keinen Haken in den Rachen jagen und sie daran aus dem Wasser zerren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Natürlich ist es ein Stück weit "unangenehm" für das Opfer, gegen seinen Willen aus seinem Element geholt zu werden (oder stressig, oder schmerzhaft oder wie immer man das auch bezeichnen will). Das gleiche gilt für die Maus, die in der Falle nicht sofort tot ist, ja sogar für die Maus in der Lebendfalle, und auch für die Stubenfliege, die ich mit der Patsche nicht richtig erwische. Vielleicht sogar für die Schnittblume in der Vase, wer weiß das schon...

Bei all diesen Beispielen handelt es sich um Manipulationen, die aus unterschiedlichen Motiven von Menschen begangen werden, ich nehme an, dass sich noch keine Tulpe freiwillig selbst abgeschnitten hat. All dies muss kein Grund zur Sorge sein, soll nur noch einmal das Bewusstsein unterstreichen, dass unser Handeln immerhin Auswirkungen auf das Leben anderer Wesen hat. 


Und deswegen, keine Ahnung, vielleicht, weil es mir jemand so beigebracht hat, oder ich es mir selbst beigebracht habe oder es schon immer in mir schlummerte, habe ich verinnerlicht, nicht mit diesen Sachen zu spielen. Dafür ist es zu ernst. Man (ich verwende jetzt mal absichtlich diese Verallgemeinerung) zupft keine Blumen, nur um sie dann wieder wegzuwerfen, man fängt keine Mäuse nur so zum Spaß, man fängt keine Fische, nur um....(oh Hilfe, nein jetzt kommts wieder raus....:q)

Im Ernst: Dummerweise ist die Frage nach dem "Waidgerechten Umgang" untrennbar mit der leidigen C&R-Debatte verbunden. Das Spiel mit der Kreatur kann nicht waidgerecht sein, denn es unterliegt keinen rationalen Motiven. "Spaß" haben zu wollen, ist kein Grund, irgendeinem Lebewesen Stress zuzufügen. "Hunger" dagegen schon, auch der eingefleischteste Veganer kommt nicht umhin, seine Sojapflanze so zu manipulieren (oder manipulieren zu lassen), dass sie vom Leben zum Tod befördert wird. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich reines und vorsätzliches C&R nicht verstehe und auch niemals verstehen werde. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Jemand, der einen Fisch fängt und ihn mit seinem Stiefelabsatz erschlägt, handelt tausendmal "waidgerechter" als der Releaser, der mit Abhakmatte, Gummikescher oder Salbe seinen Fisch versorgt, als wäre er ein Tierarzt. 
Und nun erschlagt mich...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und deswegen, keine Ahnung, vielleicht, weil es mir jemand so beigebracht hat, oder ich es mir selbst beigebracht habe oder es schon immer in mir schlummerte, habe ich verinnerlicht, nicht mit diesen Sachen zu spielen. Dafür ist es zu ernst. Man (ich verwende jetzt mal absichtlich diese Verallgemeinerung) zupft keine Blumen, nur um sie dann wieder wegzuwerfen, man fängt keine Mäuse nur so zum Spaß, man fängt keine Fische, nur um....(oh Hilfe, nein jetzt kommts wieder raus....:q)
> 
> Im Ernst: Dummerweise ist die Frage nach dem "Waidgerechten Umgang" untrennbar mit der leidigen C&R-Debatte verbunden. Das Spiel mit der Kreatur kann nicht waidgerecht sein, denn es unterliegt keinen rationalen Motiven. "Spaß" haben zu wollen, ist kein Grund, irgendeinem .................



Ein diskutabler Punkt. 

Vielleicht in den Tiefen der menschlichen Psyche versteckt, in die ich mich aber nicht hineinwage. Ich kann das nur von meiner Warte aus erklären.

Ich halte mich sehr viel draußen in der Natur auf, beobachte und lerne. Eine Blume kann wunderschön und interessant sein. Es kann sehr spannend sein, irgendwelche hochseltenen Pflanzen zu suchen und zu finden, und sich daran erfreuen, dass sie überhaupt noch dort wächst, und dass ich sie gefunden habe. Doch dann muss ich sie eben nicht pflücken. Ich kann sie auch so von allen Seiten betrachten, sie berühren oder fotografieren. Sprich, der Jagdtrieb ist mit dem Auffinden befriedigt. 
Selbst als Jäger hat man alleine durch den Ansitz und das beobachten ein wesentlich höheres Erfolgserlebnis als der Angler, der auf eine geheimnisvolle Wasseroberfläche starrt. Der Jäger kann das Wild in´s Visier nehmen, den Finger aber grade lassen. Es bedürfte dann nur noch eines leichten Drucks mit dem Finger, um das Wild zu erlegen. Ab diesem Moment hat er 99,9 % der Jagd erlebt. Dann fällt es leichter, den Finger grade zu lassen.

Auch wir Angler unterliegen diesem Jagdtrieb, das dürfte wohl außer Frage stehen. Ganz sicher unterliegen wir ihm unterschiedlich stark. Und genauso sicher verändert sich die Stärke individuell mit den Jahren. 

Doch es ist nunmal Fakt dass wir, um diesen Trieb zu befriedigen, die Fische fangen müssen. Und da zeigen sich eben die Parallelen zur Jagd. Wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist, sind wir am gleichen Punkt, an dem der Jäger sein Wild durch das Zielfernrohr anspricht. Und wie der Jäger können wir nun entscheiden, ob wir " abdrücken " oder den Finger grade halten. Der größte Teil der Jagd ist für uns mit dem Keschern erledigt. Wie der Pflanzenkundler mit dem Auffinden der seltenen Orchidee sein Erfolgserlebnis hat, haben wir das mit dem Keschern. Das Pflücken der Blume entspricht dem töten des Fisches, wenn auch aus anderen Motiven. 

Das Motiv des Beute machens (positiv gemeint), also des töten eines Fisches um ihn zu verzehren, ist absolut in Ordnung und keineswegs zu kritisieren. Doch stehen wir da vor einem Zwist, weil dieses Beutemachen eben nicht überlebenswichtig ist. Weil wir nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch töten müssen, um satt zu werden.
Schlimmer noch, wenn der Angler keinen Fisch mag oder eben nur selten Appetit darauf verspürt, wenn er also keine uneingeschränkte Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat, dann könnte er nach Deiner Argumentation nur sehr bedingt und selten zum fischen gehen. Angler die grundsätzlich keinen Fisch essen ( soll es nicht selten geben) dürften dann Ihrer Leidenschaft überhaupt nicht nachgehen.

Das reduzieren des Angelns auf reinen Nahrungserwerb ist mir etwas zu einfach gedacht und entspringt der Einfachheit dieser Argumentation derjenigen, die halt gerne und oft Fisch essen. Und selbst von diesen haben viele ein Problem Ihrer Linie treu zu bleiben, wenn sie vielleicht eine weite Fahrt an ein gutes Salmonidengewässer unternehmen und nach 10 Minuten die beiden erlaubten, maßigen Fische gefangen haben. Wieviele stellen dann das Angeln ein, und wieviele releasen um weiterfischen zu können ? 

Angeln ist viel mehr als Nahrungsbeschaffung und ich finde man darf niemanden davon ausschließen, weil er keinen oder nur selten Fisch mag.

Und so handelt nach meiner Überzeugung jemand, der einen gefangenen und überlebensfähigen Fisch zurücksetzt genauso waidgerecht wie derjenige, der ihn entnimmt. Auswüchse in jeder Richtung mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Boendall (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

@Kohlmeise

Wieso sollte man, es ist eben dein Zugang zum Angeln.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich keinen Fisch entnehme, aber die paarmal im Jahr, die mich der "Hunger" zum angeln treibt sind mir zu wenig.

Früher (als Kind/Jugendlicher) war ein Tag ohne Fang für mich ein beschi*** Angeltag. Mittlerweile sehe ich es anders und der Fangerfolg ist nicht entscheident für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag.

Ich schätze mal dass ich zu 5% wenn es hoch hergeht 10% wegen dem Fisch angeln gehe (wobei ich Forelle,Saibling Barsch, wenn er grösser ist und Zander für den Topf entnehme).

Karpfen kommt mir keiner in die Küche, da ich als Kind einmal gebackenen Karpfen essen musste, der geschmeckt hat, als ob man einen Schlammbatzen paniert hätte. Seitdem stellt es mir allein beim Gedanken einen Karpfen zu essen die Haare auf (auch wenn ich weiß, dass er richtig zubereitet lecker ist).

Ich verstehe Angler die sagen "Ich angel meinen Fisch für den Topf und gut".
Wenn man eine Sternstunde am Wasser erlebt und die Härte hat, dass man sagt"Ich habe meine Portion und höre zum Angeln auf" hat Respekt verdient, ich könnte es nicht.

Andererseits wird der Fisch eben sehr vermenschlicht und wenn man hier von anderen Anglern schon angepflaumt wird, weil man dazu steht, dass man Spass am Angeln hat und nicht nur für die Pfanne fischt, ist auch verständlich, dass Tierschützer, die keinen Bezug zum Angeln haben noch härter reagieren.

Ich glaube es gibt sowohl in D als auch in Ö grössere Probleme der Gesellschaft, als Angler die ihren Fang wieder zurücksetzen. Beispiele würden mir genug einfallen, nur möchte ich zu der C&R Diskussion nicht auch noch eine politische Komponente einbringen, da es 1.) gegen die Boardregeln verstösst und 2. den Trööt komplett zerballern würde.

Entscheident ist doch wie man mit dem Fisch umgeht, ob man ihn entnimmt oder nicht. Ich kann bein Entnehmen viel, in den Augen der Anglerkollegen und Tierschützer, falsch machen (Siehe Plastiktütenbeispiel) aber auch genauso beim Zurücksetzen (Fisch blutet aber trotzdem retour, den Fisch erstmal schön im Sand panieren etc.)

Ob ich entnehme oder den Fisch wieder freilasse, die Kreatur gehört mit Respekt behandelt. Dass heißt für mich, nicht länger als nötig "leiden" lassen. Wenn möglich den Haken im Wasser entfernen, Hände erst befeuchten wenn man den Fisch angreifen muss, Ablegen auf nassem Gras und nicht im trockenen Sand etc. pp.

Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass ein wichtiger Faktor bei manchen ist, ob die Fische einem Verein gehören, oder ob man sich selbst darum kümmert, weil das Gewässer privat ist. Wenn man jede 3. Woche Teichdienst hat (Überläufe putzen im Winter die Überläufe eisfrei halten etc.) und zusätzlich noch Sonderaktionen (Zaunreparatur, umgefallene Bäume entfernen, Bäume die am Umfallen sind fällen) und das im Endeffekt nur, damit man angeln kann, sieht man die Fische in einem anderen Licht.


----------



## MefoProf (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Moin,

zu dem Thema töten von Fischen mittels Stiefelabsatz gab es hier mal einen wunderschönen Thread . Leider ist der entscheidende Passus im nachhinein vom Moderator entfernt worden, da die von Tiden Hubert empfohlene Methode von vielen wohl als unerträglich angesehen wurde :q. 

Nachzulesen hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89786&highlight=Plattfisch+t%F6ten&page=3

Dem Plattfisch ist es sicherlich wurscht, wie er ins Jenseits befördert wird.

Ich persönlich halte es genauso wie Ralle 24. Ein kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf ist meist völlig ausreichend. Da fliegen zwar schon mal die Augen mit raus, was nicht immer schön aussieht, aber der Fisch ist definitiv tot.
Manchmal trifft man allerdings nicht richtig (beispielweise wen der Fisch zu viel rumzappelt) und dann braucht es eben 2 oder 3 Schläge, was mir aber auch keine Kopfschmerzen bereitet.

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Ich finde es "nett" wieviele Gedanken sich hier einige machen und über
Leben/Tod reflektieren.
Einen Fisch schnellstmöglich zum Tode zu befördern, traue ich eigentlich
jedem der hier postenden zu, da offensichtlich die nötigen Erkenntnisse
vorhanden sind.
Nur den, der seine Fische einfach in eine Platiktüte stopft und diese dort ersticken lässt, wird dies alles hier nicht erreichen, b.z.w. interessieren.
Denn der wird sich darüber keine Gedanken machen und seiner Rohheit
entsprechend handeln.
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass jemand, der in der Art mit Kreaturen umgeht, hier erst gar nicht lesen würde, ja sich vielleicht sogar amüsieren wird, ob der edlen Gedanken welche sich solche "Philosophen" machen.

Taxidermist


----------



## MefoProf (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Och das hat eigentlich nix mit nett zu tun. Man kommt einfach nicht drum herum sich da ein paar Gedanken zu machen. 

Spätestens wenn der erste Meterhecht wie wild im Boot rumzappelt, entsteht die Notwendigkeit eine schnelle und effektive Tötungsmethode zu entwickeln. So einen Fisch steckt wohl kaum einer in eine Plastiktüte und überläßt ihn dem Erstickungstod . 

Dieses Vorgehensweise kommt eigentlich nur bei kleineren Fischen in Betracht und wird meist auch nur mit solchen praktiziert. Bei größeren und somit auch kräftigeren Fischen gilt es auch zu vermeiden, den gefangenen Fisch nicht doch noch wieder zu verlieren. 

#h


----------



## Janbr (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Da sind einige wahre Worte dabei. Ich meine ich handle genauso und kann eigentlich nicht erklaeren warum. Ich fange meine Fische und wenn ich sie entnehme, dann tu auch ich das schonend und moeglichst "leidensfrei". Aber ich release eben auch sehr viele Fsiche und natuerlich widerspricht es etwas meinem anerzogenen Gewissen. Ich fange einen Fisch aus reinem Spass, nur des fangen willens. Aber ich komm mit meinem Gewissen klar, denn fangen wuerde ich ihn so oder so, da ist mein Jagdtrieb zu stark. D.h. dieser Teil wird unter keinen Umstaenden wegfallen. Ihn im Anschluss nur zu toeten um im nachhinein den Akt des Fangens mehr Sinn zu geben widerstrebt mir einfach. Denn oft landen die Fische dann im Tiefkuehler, wo sie auch nicht besser werden. Wuerde ich mich immer dran halten nur fuer den Nahrungserwerb zu angeln und wuerde die Qualitaet des frisch gefangenen Fisches wirklich diesen Stellenwert einnehmen der hier oft angesprochen wurde, wuerde das fuer mich konsequenterweise bedeuten wenn ich den ersten masigen Fisch gefangen habe (meine Frau ist keinen Fisch), muss ich mit dem Angeln aufhoeren. Einfrieren widerspricht der viel gepriesenen Qualitaet, Releasen waere dann aus Gewissensgruenden nicht drin.

Auch wenn das evtl. anders ruebergekommen ist, auch ich habe Respekt vor der Kreatur, aber mir gehen die Forderungen so mancher zu weit. Wie gesagt, auch wenn ich dem Fisch kein Schmerzempfinden zugestehe, sagt mir mein Empfinden/ Gewissen, ich sollte sein "Ableben" moeglichst schnell gestalten. Wenn ich aber meiner egenen Logik folge, dann ist dies eigentlich unerheblich und ich tue es nur weil es mir damit besser geht, dem Fisch ist es egal.



> Einen Fisch schnellstmöglich zum Tode zu befördern, traue ich eigentlich
> jedem der hier postenden zu, da offensichtlich die nötigen Erkenntnisse
> vorhanden sind.
> Nur den, der seine Fische einfach in eine Platiktüte stopft und diese dort ersticken lässt, wird dies alles hier nicht erreichen, b.z.w. interessieren.
> ...


 
Meinst damit die Rohheit den Fisch in ein vermeintliches Stueck nahrung beissen zu lassen, ihm dann den Haken in den Schlund zu rammen um Ihn dann an einer Schnur aus dem Wasser zu zehren?

Es geht in dieser Diskussion die letzten 10 Seiten nicht mehr um die beste Technik Fische vom Leben zu befreien, es geht um den Widespruch warum ein Fisch ohne gewissensbisse geafngen werden kann, da er ja keinen Schmerz empfindet, aber dann moeglichst "leidensfrei" getotet werden muss.

Liess mal alles bevor du antwortest.

gruss

Jan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Denn oft landen die Fische dann im Tiefkuehler, wo sie auch nicht besser werden.


 

Bei mir wandert jeder Fisch erstmal in den Gefrierer. 
Geschmackseinbußen kenne ich kaum, oder aber mein Gaumen ist nicht _haute cuisine_ fähig genug. 
So gibts dann das ganze Jahr lecker Fisch. Bei einem kleinen Waller war ich letzthin skeptisch, nach über einem Jahr im Kühler, aber er hat geschmeckt wie jeder andere auch. #6


----------



## MefoProf (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*

Hallo,

es gibt viele gute Gründe, einen Fisch direkt nach dem Fang zu töten. Da nenne ich jetzt nur mal Stichworte wie ausbluten, Legalität, eigene Sicherheit, verhindern, dass der Fisch wieder seine Freiheit erlangt etc. Für das Verrecken lassen in der Plastiktüte gibt es hingegen kaum gute Argumente.

Auch wenn Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden sollten, so ist es doch offensichtlich, dass sich ein gefangener Fisch in einer für ihn unangenehmen Lage befindet. Deshalb zappelt er auch rum und versucht sich aus dieser Situation zu befreien. 

Daher gebietet es sich unter dem Aspekt des Tierschutzes ihn möglichst schnell aus dieser Lage zu befreien. 

Eine Anmerkung noch zum einfrieren: Ich friere alle von mir gefangenen Fische ein. Die Qulität eines Nahrungsmittels definiert sich heute für mich persönlich in erster Linie darüber, wie es produziert worden ist. Und da ziehe ich eine wilde tiefgefrorene Forelle definitiv jeder noch so frischen Zuchtforelle vor.

#h


----------



## Janbr (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



> Auch wenn Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden sollten, so ist es doch offensichtlich, dass sich ein gefangener Fisch in einer für ihn unangenehmen Lage befindet.





> Daher gebietet es sich unter dem Aspekt des Tierschutzes ihn möglichst schnell aus dieser Lage zu befreien.


 
Ich bin mir sicher ob der Fisch das Gefangen- werden an sich als angenehm empfindet. Ich denke auch hier befindet er sich in einer fuer Ihn unangenehmen Lage. Wuerde der Aspekt des Tierschutzes dann nicht auch gebieten lieber Rosen zu zuechten oder briefmarken zu sammeln?

Ich stell jetzt hier (nochmal) meine These in den Raum:

Fuer mich ist ein Fisch nicht leidensfaehig. Ich toete Ihn dennoch kurz und schmerzlos (hier schreit der Widerspruch), weil ich damit *mein* Gewissen beruhige.

Aller Firlefanz wie Angeln ist Nahrungsbeschaffung, Angeln weil besser als Fishzucht, bessere Qualitaet usw. sind ganz einfach Rechfertigungen warum wir mit einer anderen Kreatur spielen. Dem bin ich mir absolut bewusst bei jedem Fisch den ihc fange.

Weil ich mir darueber jederzeit bewusst bin, ist es fuer mich absolut kein problem den Fisch zu releasen, denn wenn er leidenfaehig ist, hab ich Ihm das groesste Leid schon waehrend des Fanges zugefuegt. Ist er nicht leidensfaehig, kann ich Ihn ruhigen Gewissens releasen.

Das ist eine ganz logische Schlussfolgerung.

Gruss

jan


----------



## MefoProf (24. September 2010)

*AW: Waidgerechtes Behandeln der Fische*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher ob der Fisch das Gefangen- werden an sich als angenehm empfindet. Ich denke auch hier befindet er sich in einer fuer Ihn unangenehmen Lage. Wuerde der Aspekt des Tierschutzes dann nicht auch gebieten lieber Rosen zu zuechten oder briefmarken zu sammeln?
> 
> Ich stell jetzt hier (nochmal) meine These in den Raum:
> 
> ...



Ruhigen Gewissens kannst du einen Fisch eigentlich nur releasen, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass er überleben wird.


----------

